# Sticky  24v Forum members picture thread...



## [email protected] (Mar 10, 1999)

Since this is a tech forum we dont want it to turn into the MKIV forum. So this will be the one place to post pictures of your cars to share with each other. When posting pictures of your cars please try to include a list of performance mods.


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*

















Now with 337's side skirts, pics to come later
Updated picture as of today 9/23/06

















Engine
-VF-Stage 2 Supercharger, 3" Exhaust with Borla Muffler, Custom Downpipe, VF Mounts (all three)
Drivetrain
-Quaife, TCS Clutch TC200 Kevlar Disc with Fidanza 9lbs. Aluminum LWFW, Raxles Perfomance Axles
Suspension
-Koni Coilovers 
Interior
-R32 Shift Knob, Sirius Radio, TT Pedal Set with dead pedal, Euro switch
Exterior
-Color Matched Valences, 337 Side Skirts, Clear Bumper Markers, Color Matched VW Emblem (Inside), BBS CH 18x8.5 ET 30 with Kumho MX 225/40/18
_Modified by rajvosa71000 at 7:49 PM 9-23-2006_

_Modified by rajvosa71000 at 5:12 PM 12-16-2006_


_Modified by rajvosa71000 at 8:44 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (rajvosa71000)*









Neuspeed Ram Air
4bar fpr
15% Charcoal tint
Textured Mirrors, Rubstrips, Gas Cap, and Grill
24.5' Front | 24' Rear - Custom Drop 


_Modified by JeffBeagley at 7:53 AM 10-19-2006_


----------



## Mercury9180 (Feb 18, 2006)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*

2003 Volkswagen Bora GLI


----------



## VRsexxy (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (Mercury9180)*

*EDIT:* Not mine anymore... Traded it in for an R32







I do miss that supercharger though...
I'll bite...
























And an old one...








Performance Modifications:
Engine/Trans:
Stage 1 VF Supercherger (soon to be Stage 2)
Custom catch can vented to atmosphere
EIP Race Short Shifter (I hate it)
Suspension:
Neuspeen Race springs
Bilstein Shocks/Struts
H&R 28mm RSB w/ Neuspeed mounting clamps
Wheels & Tires:
Rial Daytoa Race 18 x 8.5"
Custom finish... Powdercoated centers gloss black, removed clear coat from lips and high polished.
Falken Ziex ze 512 235/40



_Modified by VRsexxy at 9:01 PM 10-20-2006_


----------



## Halo2x (Nov 1, 2005)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (VRsexxy)*









Giac
H&R Cupkit
AWE Exhaust
Evolution Motorsports V-Flow
^ All work done by Indukton motorsports http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
OEM Hids
20% Tint
Alpine IVA D-310
JL Audio Speakers
Alpine Amp


_Modified by Halo2x at 7:13 PM 11-8-2006_


----------



## Splisks (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*

























2003 GTI VR6 24v, Fully Loaded with tech package, and everything else.
*Exterior:*
Custom Boser Hood
JOM Badgeless Grille - 2 Bar
HELLA Smoked Signal Marker
HELLA Smoked Bumper Marker
Euro Plate
Painted Lower Grilles
Bosch Icon Wipers
Aero Rear Wiper Conversion
ECS Stubby Antenna
MK5 Style Hella Headlights
Hella RSSR Euro Taillights
Black VW Rear Emblem
*Wheels and Suspension:*
B&G RS Line Coilovers
Neuspeed 25mm Rear Sway
RH AD Cuprad's (BACKORDERED)








BFG Tires Gforce KDW, 205x45x17, 225x45x17
H&R Spacers, F: 8mm R:15mm
VF-En. Front Endlinks
*Interior:*
JL 2 10" Wedge Style Sub Woofer Encloser
JL 250/1 Amplifier
JL 350/4 Amplifier
JL Speakers
.:R-Line Pedal Set
.:R-Line Dead Pedal
Logo GTI Floor Mats
Under Dash Neons
Trunk Neons
Escort Passport 8500 X50 (Hardwired)
Megellan 700 GPS Unit
GLI Center Console
*Engine:*
Magnaflow Cat-Back Exhaust
AEM Cold Air Intake
OEM TT Short Shifter
I think I am forgetting stuff.

_Modified by Splisks at 7:36 PM 10-8-2006_


_Modified by Splisks at 4:04 PM 10-16-2006_


----------



## MINT GTI (Dec 7, 2002)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (Splisks)*

OOO. heres mine
















and the bay.


----------



## blankster83 (Jul 25, 2004)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (MINT GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MINT GTI* »_









i hate you..














http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 24valvegti (Jun 5, 2006)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (blankster83)*

damn now my car looks slower then b4 that thing is ridiculous http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GTIuppin (Jul 7, 2003)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (24valvegti)*









everything you see there for exterior
few interior mods. in dash screen/15" l7 kicker in spare well
milltek catback, eip intake, giac chip, other minor details
suspension is tein coilovers with the full swaybar setup


----------



## MeiK (Mar 18, 2005)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (GTIuppin)*

































*Performance Mods:*
VF-Engineering V9-F Stage 2 Supercharger Kit:
K&N Cone wrapped in a VF water case
4" MAF Piping
GIAC Stage 2 Software
4Bar Fuel Pressure Regulator
Bosch High Flow Fuel Injectors
High Flow Fuel Pump (Internal - rated to 420+hp)
Dual Idler Pulley for Increased Beltwrap
Steel P/S Pulley
VF-Engineering/Turbonetics Front Mount Intercooler
HBx Weldless Intercooler (to be swapped)
VF-Aluminum "race" DV
Evoloution Motorsports DV (yeah - there are 2)
Peloquin Limited Slip Differential
Eurospec Dual Diaphragm Level 4 Clutch Kit
New Tranny Internals... heh
Eurospec Lightweight Flywheel
Techtonics 2.5" S.S. Exhaust w/Borla muffler
Dunlop SP FM901 Tires
Apex Progressive Racing Springs
Koni Adjustable Shocks/Struts
Neuspeed 28MM Rear Sway Bar
VF Dogbone Mount
EIP Short Throw Shifter
Custom Crank Case Vent Bypass with VF-Engineering CatchCan

*Other Stuff:*
HP Design EVO Dark Silver Wheels
35% Tint all Around
Smoked Side Markers
Smoked Bumper Markers
JL audio 12" with a Rockford Fosgate p4002 Amp
JLVR650 Component System
Custom Hidden Sub Enclosure
Stewart Warner Boost Gauge / Column Pod
Hacked up Phatnoise 40Gb
German Helmet Spike Antenna
Shaved Rear Wiper
Aluminum Strut Tower Caps 
*Soon - In Shop Work:*
STAGE 3 VF-Engineering - 16 PSI - 400+WHP - w/compression drop
Racing solid tranny/engine mounts
Racing Axles
A bit 'o custom body work... (20AE molded Valence, badgeless boser)
75+ Direct Wet Shot ZEX No2 w/purge on the FMIC
*Planned Weight Reduction:*
Rear seat delete
A/C delete
Sunroof delete
*Soon - not in shop work:*
Projection HID Headlights (Hella Celis) 

*Click the pic ^^ 4 a video!*
Rawk. :up:


----------



## betterwaystodie (Dec 29, 2004)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*

2003 gli
Extras:
kw v2 coilovers
wrd endlinks
ecs spacers 5mm/10mm
neuspeed short shift kit
evoms cold air intake
giac x program w/ flashloader
ground wire kit
neuspeed power pullies
black forest industries poly race dogbone inserts
double-sided carbon fiber boser with color match striping
fk angel eyes
kamei mesh grill
custom tinted tails
beetle headrests
r-line shift knob
r-line floor mats
r-line pedals








Enjoy
Brandon


----------



## Paulot (Oct 17, 2004)

2004 gti
VF- stage 2 supercharger
Eip-short shifter
Awe-tuning Catback
Depo headlights/angeleyes
painted turnsignals and fender blinkers
painted valances
painted grill


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

Updated 2-8-07.
*Exterior*
20th kit.
Joey modded headlights with amber city lights and Silverstars in lows.
Smoked bumper and fender markers.
Textured mirrors and grille.
Rear fog.
H2 antenna.
Debadged.
42DD LED license plate lights.
*Engine/Transmission*
GHL 2.5 inch unresonated catback.
GIAC.
Old school DG SS.
VCS CAI.
Shortened shift rod.
All 3 VF mounts.
*Suspension/Wheels/Brakes*
Koni Coils.
17x8 OZ SLs with BFGs.
8mm H&R spacers in rear.
26mm H&R front sway.
28mm Neuspeed rear sway.
Eurosport rear stress bar.
Tyrolsport caliper stiffening kit.
*Others*
Euroswitch.
PhatNoise.
Dieselgeek skidplate.


_Modified by proshot at 12:44 PM 2-8-2007_


----------



## askibum02 (May 10, 2002)

*Re: (proshot)*









*Exterior:*
OEM Euro Rubstrip
OEM Aero Wipers
S2000 Antenna
Rear Fog
*Engine, Transmission, and Exhaust:*
Evo Motorsports CAI
GIAC Flashed Chip
Optima Red Top Battery
OEM R32 Shifter
Prothane Dogbone bushings installed in stock dogbone
Miltek Cat back Exhaust
*Suspension and Brakes:*
KW Varient 2 Coilovers
H&R 26mm Front Sway Bar
H&R 28mm Rear Sway Bar
OEM 337/20th/GLI Brakes Front (12.3") and Rear(10.1" Vented)
Stainless Steel Brake Lines
*Interior:*
OEM Euro Switch
OEM Phatnoise
OEM Trunk Mounted Euro Warning Triangle
*Wheels & Tires*
BBS RWII 18x8.5 et32 with professionally polished lips
Kumho Ecsta ASX 245/40/18 with 50% Tread
H&R 15mm Hubcentric Spacers w/bolts
H&R 8mm Hubcentric Spacers w/bolts










_Modified by askibum02 at 6:16 PM 11-16-2006_


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*

Wheels/Suspension:
Fk silverline coilovers, raxles, fk front swaybar, nuespeed 25mm rear swaybar, Polished Monte Carlo's, 8mm spacers (front), 20mm spacers (rear).
Engine:
eurosport cai
Exterior:
4motion valences (painted), joey modded headlights, clear markers.
OEM Stubbies
























_Modified by abydielsgli at 10:56 PM 1-15-2007_

_Modified by abydielsgli at 9:08 AM 10-16-2007_


_Modified by abydielsgli at 5:25 PM 9-6-2008_


----------



## VGTI20V (Dec 6, 2005)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*

so here is mine, not running
















its for sale after holidays http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## jimmyk000 (Sep 22, 2004)

Bilstein PSS9 Coilovers
Neuspeed Short Ram Intake
OEM R32 Shifter
Tinted Headlights/Tail Lights
Neuspeed Strut Tower Brace


----------



## diadorasoccer333 (Jun 25, 2006)

thro some black 5 spoke 18s on there plz


----------



## MR GIGGLES (Aug 8, 2005)

*Re: (diadorasoccer333)*


































2002.5 JTI
*Engine*
Giac Chip
Diesel Geek SS
Neuspeed Dog Bone Mount
Autotech CAI
Autotech 2.5" Catback
*Suspension*
Koni Coilovers
Autotech RSB
BFI Front Lower Tie Bar
*Exterior*
Jetta Front End
Smoked Ecodes
Montes
Rear Euro Bumper w/ molded ABT valence
Smoked Side Markers
Badgeless grill
Euro RSSR Tails
Emphase Side Skirts (not on yet)
*Interior*
Pioneer Head Unit w/ IPOD adapter
Pioneer DVD Player w/ 6.5" flip out monitor
Monster Mats


----------



## Medic83 (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: (MR GIGGLES)*

Here is mine.
VF Stage 2 Supercharger
All 3 VF Mounts
Koni Coils
Wilwood BBK
Helix HID Replicas
H&R Front and Rear Sway Bars
Diesel Geek SS
AWE 2.5" Catback Exhaust
Euro Stubby Mirrors
DPE R10 w/ Toyo T1-R
04 GLI Body Kit
InPro Tails
Hoefele Trunk Lid



























_Modified by Medic83 at 5:11 AM 12-16-2006_


----------



## TYPHOON 28 (Jan 29, 2006)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*









































04' silverstone VR - eurospec sport springs- custom 2.5' exhaust w/Borla ProXS muffler- AEM CAI w/ dryflow filter- GIAC 91-93 pump ecu flash - Audi 4bar fpr - black high heat coated inlet manifold - 20th golf ball shift knob - fully gutted interior - everything else pretty much original for now



_Modified by R28buddy at 7:23 AM 8-3-2007_


----------



## emacmkiv (May 12, 2003)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (R28buddy)*

























Name's Eric...car is '03 GLI
GIAC/ ABD CAI/ Milltek exhaust/ H&R coils/ 
autotech 28mm rsb/ Neuspeed short shift/ Rieger front lip/ 
badgeless grill / Caractere rear valance / smoked e-codes/ '04.5 trunk lid/ 
Emphase sideskirts / Brock B2 18x8.5/ 
spacers...also some other small stuff VF engine mount and some interior shizz...NB headrests and all that. 
Interior is black leather.









_Modified by emacmkiv at 12:30 AM 1-2-2007_

_Modified by emacmkiv at 5:35 PM 3-23-2007_

_Modified by emacmkiv at 5:36 PM 3-23-2007_

_Modified by emacmkiv at 11:31 AM 4-14-2007_

_Modified by emacmkiv at 11:35 AM 4-14-2007_


_Modified by emacmkiv at 7:55 AM 7-21-2007_


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (MINT GTI)*









ur so setting up far a 360 flip in this picture


----------



## gawa (Dec 29, 2003)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (Splisks)*


















*Engine*
Upsolute chip
Eurosport 2.25" catback with Remus muffler
EVOMS 3" CAI
OEM R32 short shift linkage
Forge/Powerflex dogbone mount bushings
4grounding ground wires
*Suspension*
FK Hightec dampers
Neuspeed Sport springs
Megan Racing c-pillar bar



_Modified by gawa at 9:24 AM 6-11-2007_


----------



## clark w. griswold (Feb 13, 2004)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (gawa)*

Sorry for the terrible cell phone pic, i dont own a camera.







shout out to the CT dudes with the 24v's who posted above, dont see any dubs down in my part of CT. 








Mods:
2003 GLI Jetta VR6 24V (A4 4 Door)
Exterior: FK Projectors (smoked)
6000k HID
Smoked taillights
42dd Smoked Sidemarkers
Freedom Design Antennae
Llumar Tint
4 motion front valence
Interior: Kenwood DDX7017 DVD/CD/SIRIUS Reciever.
Euroswitch
W8 Console
Reiger Illuminated Shift Knob
GLI Pedals
Your Mom (back seat)
Engine, Trans & Exhaust: ESE Stage 1 Intake
GIAC
HPA Short Shift
GHL Catback
Suspension, Wheel & Tire: H&R Cupkit
H&R 28mm Adjustable Rear Sway Bar
EBC Slotted/Cross-Drilled Rotors (front & rear)
EBC Green Stuff Pads (front & rear)
Axis Penta Wheels/Falken FK-451 Tires
8.5X19" 235/35/19 Fronts
9.5X19" 265/30/19 Rears


----------



## DocQuattro (Apr 8, 2005)

Here's a couple of my daily driver '04 GTI VR6. 53k miles, trackdays, autocrosses, and not so much as a CEL. Great car







Mods are Revo software/sps3, AP Racing front calipers and SS lines with 20th rotors and Pagid pads all around, VF mounts, H&R Club Sport coilovers & 28mm rear bar, custom 20mm offset Rota Subzero wheels, 17x 7.5, and Toyo RA1's. Plus I took the rear seats and belts out to lose a few lbs and make room for a surfboard. It's a bit low in these pics, I had spun the perches down just to see how far I could go towards eliminating spring preload, and this is it. Looks cool but too much. Next up is camber plates and some geometry correction in front and some changes to the rear beam. Gotta do something about the stock leather seats too... no good.



















_Modified by DocQuattro at 5:50 PM 1-20-2007_


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (DocQuattro)*









... not trying to look tough or hard, its bloody cold out and im sick!








so far ive got:
18" rials
Aluminum stubby antenna
beetle headrests


----------



## bmxracerx (Aug 28, 2006)

Before new wheels:








After new wheels:








I will post a new pic later once the suspension is done.
Done! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 








Changes in sig........



_Modified by bmxracerx at 9:40 AM 5-15-2007_


----------



## Deicide100 (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: (bmxracerx)*

here is my new ride


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Some good looking 24V Guys http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by C.J at 1:29 PM 8-4-2007_


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*


----------



## elpaisacq (Jul 1, 2004)

*Re: (snappergolf)*

Here is mine
































Mods:
K&N Filter
Giac Reflash (pump and valet)
Custom 2.5" exhaust
Helix Hid (Both Low and high beam) not ebay








Euroswitch


----------



## VW Spyder (Apr 12, 2004)

*Re: (elpaisacq)*

*


_Modified by VW Spyder at 12:01 AM 5-20-2009_


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (VW Spyder)*

'03 Gli 
performance: abd 3" cai w/ big bore, unitronic stage 2, auto tech cat-back, tt down pipes w/ high flow cat, raxle axles, clutchnet 1+ clutch, four seasons lwfw, peloquin diff, hawk pads f+r, ate rotors f+r, r32 ss.
suspension: kw springs, koni adjustables
exterior: clear markers, polished montes, '05 chrome grill, chrome mirror caps, painted valences
interior: euroswitch w/ rear fog, monster mats, r32 short shifter
1/4 mile: 14.44 @ 95.96 mph... 194 whp 



















_Modified by jettaglis at 11:54 AM 4-22-2009_


----------



## Blu Diablo (Jun 28, 2004)

*Re: (jettaglis)*

03 GLI
B&G Coils
BBS RC's (GLI Silver)
Clear corners (42DD)
K&N drop in
Euro Switch
Phatnoise
04 TDI tails (r/c/r/c)
17.5mm ECS spacers (rear)
ECS Billet 'sharan' antenna
04 GLI red badging 
18% tint all windows




















_Modified by Blu Diablo at 1:06 PM 4-13-2007_


----------



## -VwGLI- (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (GiNnSiN)*

This is my baby... a lil photoshop...just the lowered part..isn't true


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (619)*

a few grainy shots of what I drive.

























_Modified by skeil_03gli at 7:56 PM 5-12-2007_


_Modified by skeil_03gli at 8:00 PM 5-12-2007_


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*


























































*exterior*
rieger rs4 front bumper
rieger infinity ide skirts
molded rieger rear valence
filled hood notch
oem hids with rheostat and 42dd led city lights
oem lexan headlight covers
hella clear tailights painted like m3 tails
jaz ver-ones 19x8.5 & 19x9.5
hankook ventus k-104 235/35/19 & 265/30/19
billet stubby antenna
5% & 20% tint
shaved and painted engine cover
color coded intake manifold and battery box

*interior*
clarion in dash dvd with 7" touchsceen
2 alpine type-s 12" subs in custom fiberglass enclosure
rockford fosgate amp
suede trunk flooring
audi tt pedals and dead pedal
monster mats
ecs tuning kvw100 window control module
euroswitch

*performance*
MMP chip
neuspeed race series cold air intake with k&n cone filter
magnaflow cat-back exhaust
wilwood big brake kit 
13" 2 piece rotors with 4 piston calipers
11.5" 2 piece rotors with stock calipers painted black
goodridge stainless steel brake lines
KW V1 coilovers
28mm neuspeed rear sway bar
stage 2 turbo - coming summer of '07


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (VolkswagenChick)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VolkswagenChick* »_This is my baby... a lil photoshop...just the lowered part..isn't true












what front bumper? 
looks mean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (snappergolf)*


_Quote, originally posted by *snappergolf* »_what front bumper? 
looks mean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Votex. Even says in her sig







.


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
Votex. Even says in her sig







.

lol, my 'tardedness attacks again


----------



## neven (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (LAredvento95)*

this is my mk3 (ex GTI 16v)
motorsport ECU 
i bought engine which was made for racing and was in beetle
228 hp at dyno


----------



## -VwGLI- (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: (snappergolf)*

Thanks its the Votex... I happened to get lucky and get the last one from the factory!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Very slick cars, guys, and very tastefully modded. Anyone have the HP Evo's 18x8/9 setup? I'm looking for these as I haven't seen many cars with them and they look completely BA.


----------



## the.good.gli (May 5, 2007)

*Re: (FliGi7)*


_Quote, originally posted by *FliGi7* »_Very slick cars, guys, and very tastefully modded. Anyone have the HP Evo's 18x8/9 setup? I'm looking for these as I haven't seen many cars with them and they look completely BA. 

are you kidding me??? hp evo's are on a million cars on here


----------



## FliGi7 (May 28, 2007)

Not many came up when I searched and no can seem to answer my question (or maybe just don't want to, or are tired of answering it?) about which offset I should go with that I posted a couple days ago. So, I just put two and two together from the info I had. Can you please point me toward the millions of cars with these wheels? I'd love to see them to help me make my choice.


----------



## VRX (May 18, 2007)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*


Stock:
Tint: 5% Rear, 30% Front
Koni Coilovers
Will update...
_Modified by VRX at 9:53 PM 6-20-2007_


_Modified by VRX at 4:12 PM 1-17-2008_


----------



## lunisport (Jan 30, 2002)

*2002.5 VR6 24V GTI in South San Francisco, CA*

Wow, nothing here for a while...
Here's my 2002.5 24v in various stages (I get bored)
Currently:








Smoked projectors with angel eyes, blacked out montes with polished lip (ghetto style hah)
Before:








RS4 style bumper, smoked 20th style headlights, ghetto montes
















18" Enkei RS6 wheels, smoked 20th headlights, OEM front bumper
Mods:
- Bilstein/Neuspeed suspension
- Neuspeed 70mm cat back exhaust
- Neuspeed P-flow
- Grounding kit
- Hella Magicolor taillights (had OEM RSSR Euro tails not too long ago)
Not much, but this is my daily driver with 116k on the clock now










_Modified by lunisport at 10:29 PM 7-13-2007_


----------



## GiNnSiN (Sep 22, 2005)

*Re: 2002.5 VR6 24V GTI in South San Francisco, CA (lunisport)*

2002.5 Volkswagen Gti Vr6
Mods-
Interior: TT Pedals, Euroswitch, Ipod Adapter to factory radio, 6.5" Polk Db components, 12" Sub/amp
Exterior: Clear corner markers, "Joey" Modded headlights, Blacked out Grill/emblem, Painted Calipers, Piaa Xtreme White Bulbs, 20th Emblem
Suspension: Neuspeed sport springs, BFI rear stressbar
Engine: Evolution Motorsports cold air intake, GIAC ECU programming, Techtonics Tuning 2.5" Exhaust w/ Borla Muffler, BFI dogbone mount bushings, OEM R32 short shifter
Brakes: Brembo Crossdrilled/Slotted Rotors, Stainless Lines, Mintex Redbox pads
In the mail: FK Dual Angel Eye Projectors, Bosch OEM ballasts/ HID setup 6000K


















































_Modified by GiNnSiN at 11:54 AM 8-4-2007_


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

Here are just a few of mine at the time being....


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Purchased my 24V in Nov '06, enjoying every minute of it.
*MODS :*
*EXTERIOR :*
Clear Fender Repeaters
Color Matched Bumper Markers
20TH AE Rear GTi Badge
OEM Sharan Stubby Antenna
Hella MkV Look Headlights
*INTERIOR :*
Pioneer Avic Z1 Navigation Head Unit w/ Intergrated 30Gigs Hard drive
Euro Switch
*ENGINE :*
Neuspeed P-Flo Intake
GIAC ECU Software
OEM R32 Short Shifter Linkage
B&M Short Throw Shifter
Stainless Steel techtonics Tuning Cat-Back Exhaust w/ Borla Muffler
*WHEELS & SUSPENSION :*
18x8.5 ASA AR1 Black Rims w/ Polished Lip
225/40-ZR18 Michelin Pilot Sport Tires
Neuspeed 28MM Rear Sway Bar
Bilstein Sport Shocks w/ H&R Sports Springs (1.5" Front / 1.4" Rear)
*COMING SOON :*
MkV Look Front Bumper
OEM R32 Side Skirts
OEM R-Line Rear Bumper
OEM Rear Spoiler
Window Tint
& MORE....
























Dont have the Front Red GTi Badge anymore










_Modified by C.J at 1:54 PM 8-4-2007_


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

you got all that done since nov, or did it come with some of that?


----------



## VRsexxy (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_Here are just a few of mine at the time being....
























Were these pics taken in Marina Del Rey??? Cuz they don't look like it! Thay look more like where I'm from, NJ/PA...


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (skeil_03gli)*


_Quote, originally posted by *skeil_03gli* »_you got all that done since nov, or did it come with some of that?

My car came bone stock when I bought it in Nov '06.










_Modified by C.J at 4:20 PM 8-5-2007_


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (VRsexxy)*

Good Eyes http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







the Car is in Maryland right now







Soon to be in San Diego by the middle of next year










_Modified by Velocity_Sport_Tuned at 8:52 AM 8-6-2007_


----------



## grammaticus (Aug 1, 2006)

Indeed. Probably not too many red brick houses with shutters, plus keystones above the windows and door in southern California...
Click the *24v* in my sig for a pic of the car... (and note the flagstone wall in the background, as long as we're playing "Name that location").


----------



## my02VR6 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (grammaticus)*

i'll play.
at Bugorama #59
















Oettinger front bumper and sideskirts, CF paintmatched boser hood & JOM 2-bar badgless grill, shaved hatch except for VW emblem, Hella Magic colors smoked tails, smoked turns and side markers, Brembo GT BBK, 18x8.5" Borbet Type FS w/ General Exclaim 225/40 tires, Depo smoked e-codes, 337 wing, 337 center console, 337 door sills, TT stainless steel 2.5" catback, dieselgeeks sigma 6 short shift, VF eng black anodized motor mounts, Kenwood DNX-7100, Infinity Kappa components in front, 6.5" 3ways & tweeters in rear w/ Infinity 4x111W amp, RF P38D4 x2 in a custom enclosure w/ RF 500s amp, euroswitch, Megan racing c-pillar bar, ABD cluster face, aluminum dash kit over Jetta vents, VW sport shift knob, monster mats. etc...















And my daily...










_Modified by my02VR6 at 11:30 AM 8-18-2007_


----------



## nico24vr6 (Apr 8, 2004)




----------



## VRsexxy (Apr 1, 2004)

*Re: (grammaticus)*


_Quote, originally posted by *grammaticus* »_Indeed. Probably not too many red brick houses with shutters, plus keystones above the windows and door in southern California...

Yeah, that, and real grass and real trees







Plus, I can feel the humidity just by looking at those pics








You'll love san diego, bro http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## RiceKillaCorrado (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (VRsexxy)*

heres mine, all show no go


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (RiceKillaCorrado)*

2003 GTI VR6 24Valve
Uni Black
Mods:
Interior:
-OEM Ipod Integration
-42DD interior LED's
-BFI Rear Upper Tie Bar
Exterior:
-Smoked Repeaters/Markers
-Euro Black VW Emblems
-BFI 1.5" Stubby Antenna 
-18X8 Matte Black OZ's w/ BFG G-FORCE T/A KDW
-OEM Euro RSSR Taillights
performance:
-Brembo GT 4 piston calipers/Floating 13" rotors
-Autotech/Magnaflow 2.5" Non Res Cat-back Exhaust 
-GIAC
-CAI
Soon
-H&R Premium Lightweight Coilovers
-Rear 28mm Sway
-C2 Turbo (eventually







)
-R32 Spoiler
-Respray Bumper/Fill Bumper Notch
-Smooth and Colormatch Valences
-CF Boser











_Modified by Attack.:Rabbit at 7:41 PM 3-13-2008_


----------



## RiceKillaCorrado (Dec 9, 2003)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

yea it is i dont know what to do because of the side exit i cant find any rear lips without the cutout.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (RiceKillaCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RiceKillaCorrado* »_yea it is i dont know what to do because of the side exit i cant find any rear lips without the cutout.

Have you looked into an R-Line Bumper with no cutout ?
The Oettinger Bumper comes with no cutout as well if I remember.


----------



## bluestar9 (Sep 12, 2007)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (Mercury9180)*

Hi, I'm new to this can you tell me the difference between a Jetta VR6 and Jetta VR6 Bora. Thx


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (bluestar9)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bluestar9* »_Hi, I'm new to this can you tell me the difference between a Jetta VR6 and Jetta VR6 Bora. Thx









Nothing AFAIK, the Bora is the European reference to the Jetta, but Im sure someone will confirm just to be sure.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
the Bora is the European reference to the Jetta
 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (Attack.:Rabbit)*

Heres mine



















_Modified by slowazzcar at 1:30 AM 9-14-2007_


----------



## RRules (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (slowazzcar)*

Here's mine, 03 GLI


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Wheres the Lip, side skirts & rear lip ?
You sure its a GLi ?


----------



## RRules (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

Yea the turbo is missing too, could be wrong








Although it came with this on the back: 








And one of these:








Weird right










_Modified by RRules at 1:36 PM 9-25-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Some engine bay shots ?








Just looks like a 2.slo


----------



## RRules (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

Yea you got me, Its a 2.slo with the 24v cover on it:


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Cool, welcome to the 24v club.








Just thought that all the GLi's came with the black Headliner & body kit.


----------



## RRules (Apr 8, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*

The 2003 Jetta GLI came with the wheels i have and no body kit. On the inside they have the regular tan headliner. Mine is black interior although the black cloth seats are a deeper bucket design than the regular seats (see image below) Leather was also an option. It comes with the 24v and the 6 speed. The GLI got the 1.8T, body kit, 18" wheels, black headliner, recaro seats, single exhaust tip, different taillights, etc for 2004 and 2005.
Thanks for the welcome btw








 


_Modified by RRules at 1:51 PM 9-25-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Thats kinda cool. Thanks for clarifications. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I guess mine is fully equipped then, since I got the leather heated seats, I to have the grey upper headliner trim, until I change it in a few weeks.


----------



## runrabbitrun! (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


----------



## runrabbitrun! (Oct 4, 2007)

*Re: (runrabbitrun!)*

SORRY! first post and didnt knowhow to hook up photos- anyway here is my vr6 and his older lil'er brother.










_Modified by runrabbitrun! at 6:44 PM 10-3-2007_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

bump


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

nice shot


----------



## InsipiD (Jun 4, 2005)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*


----------



## boboised209 (Nov 4, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

what exhaust is that?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (boboised209)*


_Quote, originally posted by *boboised209* »_what exhaust is that?

2.5" SS TT Cat-Back Exhaust w/ Borla Muffler & AfterMarket SS Tip http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## g60lover (Jun 21, 2004)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*

My first pic posted. Taken @ Mt. Baldy/GMR April 15, 2007.
All stock, unless monster mats are a mod...







Money goes into my Rado's... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Crappy VGA cell phone pic. I wish I had my Canon then it would have been a nice one.











_Modified by g60lover at 3:09 PM 11-16-2007_


----------



## nashan (Oct 18, 2007)

Hey all, Ill play.
VW 03 Bora 4Motion Sports or in your terms Jetta VR6
And dont worry, the coilovers go in next week.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (nashan)*

oh man no fair!!!! bora 4 motion http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fighters_of_foo (Jan 4, 2004)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*

This is my 03 Jetta GLI. Put in GLX headlights, wired the front and rear fogs, upgraded the front brakes to the 12.3s, chrome mirrors, and a few other little things.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (fighters_of_foo)*









Stock for now!


----------



## tech9 (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (BakBer)*

Dropping by, heres what I got...
02 gti 24v 
Giac software
cat delete
manifold back fabbed stainless mandrel exhaust, w/ borla ss
fabbed stainless cai
H&R race springs
Koni sport adj.
FSB and RSB from H&R
Front BFI tie bar
Vwracing strut mounts
All stage 2 bfi motor and trans mounts
EIP comp short shift
Momo comando 280mm steering wheel
28k on the odometer, it lives in my garage, and only likes sunny days.
And of course the stubby antenna and a engine code and trans code match euro plate












_Modified by tech9 at 8:25 PM 11-26-2007_


_Modified by tech9 at 8:29 PM 11-26-2007_


----------



## GLgod (Aug 23, 2006)

*Finally... Pics of the new car!!*

Just picked her up about a month ago... Let me know what you guys think!!
Theres lots to come... Next in line, saying goodbye to the 4x4 mode http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## outamyway (Apr 20, 2006)

*snaps*


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: snaps (outamyway)*


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

haha that cai tube you made is monstrous







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

I was aiming for the
higher CFM = higher HP








I hope I'm not way off


----------



## neven (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: snaps (pOrKcHoP bOy)*



pOrKcHoP
[IMG said:


> http://i240.photobucket.com/albums/ff77/u416047/11-2007008.jpg[/IMG]


is there a way to get that sticker, of course with different number to another side of the world?


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: snaps (neven)*

The stickers?
They were being ordered with or without the number from a vortexer Klings Designs, he doesn't come around any more, hasn't posted since July. Maybe I should make some, I am a graphic designer and I want one too.


----------



## neven (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: snaps (skeil_03gli)*

oh...








if you do so, you have one custemer already


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

My 2004 GTI 24v VR6. 22k on the clock. Just got it 2 days ago, no idea on the mods yet (been too cold to get underneath it!!!) 
But it has an exhaust for sure, plus the black emblems and smoked signals. Also, does this look like stock suspension? BTW how do I become a member of the Elite 24v VR6 club?


----------



## nico24vr6 (Apr 8, 2004)

nice indigo blue 24v.. i have one too.. that looks like a sport drop to me cuz thats the wheel gap i had when i was on neuspeed sports...


----------



## BranCKY3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Sport drop as in Neuspeed springs? I looked at the springs and they had no markings on them that I could see and all black, which leads me to believe that they aren't stock. The bottoms of the rear springs are pretty coiled just like the Neuspeed ones too.


----------



## badmex007 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (VW Spyder)*


----------



## badmex007 (Aug 23, 2006)

*Re: (VW Spyder)*


----------



## my02VR6 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: snaps (neven)*


_Quote, originally posted by *neven* »_
is there a way to get that sticker, of course with different number to another side of the world?

pm beetlebouncer, you can find him on the 24v club thread at the end. i just ordered mine through him http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## outamyway (Apr 20, 2006)

*Re: r*


----------



## desndubba (Sep 13, 2007)

minor mods


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (desndubba)*


_Quote, originally posted by *desndubba* »_
minor mods 








if a 24v is in that,..... that would be a major mod


----------



## misterwiss (Jan 13, 2008)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*

bone stock


----------



## Vengar (Dec 20, 2007)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (misterwiss)*








[/IMG]
Got this a couple months ago, haven't done much to it since.
Had on it already: Borla 2.5" custom exhaust, CAI, Software upgrade, Lowering Springs....and thats it...or at least thats what I've found


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (Vengar)*

has clear bumper markers too! + that to the list


----------



## Stan 24v (Jan 25, 2006)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*

Heres my 24v Corrado. K&N induction, Magnex exhaust, Custom-code remap, 234 BHP.


----------



## slowazzcar (Mar 25, 2004)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (Stan 24v)*

^^ that motor looks fresh


----------



## mk3.20v (Nov 30, 2004)

*Puertorrican 24v [email protected] 546whp!!*

here is mine:


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: Puertorrican 24v [email protected] 546whp!! (mk3.20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3.20v* »_here is mine:

















Holy F**king $hit dude!!!


----------



## supavr6lover (May 7, 2004)

*Re: Puertorrican 24v [email protected] 546whp!! (BakBer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BakBer* »_
Holy F**king $hit dude!!!

**** YEAH! I AGREE!.. IM SO ***** JEALOUS! OMG! NEW WALLPAPER .. and i also think i need new pants and a new heart because it still mine!


----------



## beetlebouncer (Nov 1, 2007)

Allright, before we were just going with silver on the member decals, now we are doing pretty much any solid color!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: Puertorrican 24v [email protected] 546whp!! (mk3.20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3.20v* »_here is mine:

































Whoa whoa, that's rickypr's car isn't it?


----------



## mk3.20v (Nov 30, 2004)

Yes man!! thats the one!!


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (mk3.20v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3.20v* »_Yes man!! thats the one!!

You buy it, or does he live in the states now?!


----------



## mk3.20v (Nov 30, 2004)

the car still in Puerto Rico but will eill bring it to US after winter, cause we will try to make 10sec before Waterfest.


----------



## ledfoot22 (Jun 1, 2004)

New to the 24v world picked my 04 GLI up about two weeks ago. Stock, pics are from when i first got it home. Since then i got that ugly dealer sticker off and drove it to Cali.


----------



## .SLEEPYDUB. (Jul 28, 2005)

*Re: Puertorrican 24v [email protected] 546whp!! (proshot)*

yea, rickys car was my inspiration


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Puertorrican 24v [email protected] 546whp!! (VR6JettaGLI)*

holy ****ing ****! that car has to come to the US and run sub 10's ASAP! take down ForceFed's 10second 1.8t with 670whp but obvs not too much torque NOW!1!!1


----------



## Houston24V (Jun 24, 2007)

*Hi*

My Ride.
























http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## EdsGTI (Mar 9, 2003)

*Re: Puertorrican 24v [email protected] 546whp!! (Attack.:Rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Attack.:Rabbit* »_holy ****ing ****! that car has to come to the US and run sub 10's ASAP! take down ForceFed's 10second 1.8t with 670whp but obvs not too much torque NOW!1!!1

















bring it







by spring sNg we will have alot more then 676whp.








and since when is 465 wtq anemic










_Modified by EdsGTI at 12:09 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: Puertorrican 24v [email protected] 546whp!! (EdsGTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *EdsGTI* »_

bring it







by spring sNg we will have alot more then 676whp.








and since when is 465 wtq anemic









_Modified by EdsGTI at 12:09 PM 2-5-2008_

true...that's still alot haha...all love though http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif just being a little nationalistic for the 24valve








i saw the runs at the fall sng, i almost **** my pants haha from the way that thing sounds it's ****ing awesome! also http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif for being local










_Modified by Attack.:Rabbit at 9:10 PM 2-5-2008_


----------



## iomandala (Sep 24, 2007)

*Re: Puertorrican 24v [email protected] 546whp!! (mk3.20v)*

What size turbo is that and what manafold are you running. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif AMAZING CAR


----------



## Deepeyes1 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Puertorrican 24v [email protected] 546whp!! (iomandala)*

I recently purchase an 03 Jetta GLI 2.8 the dealer said that it is the VR6 (I'm new to VW) how do I check if it is an actual VR6 24v?


_Modified by Deepeyes1 at 9:56 AM 2-12-2008_


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Puertorrican 24v [email protected] 546whp!! (Deepeyes1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deepeyes1* »_I recently purchase an 03 Jetta GLI 2.8 the dealer said that it is the VR6 (I'm new to VW) how do I check if it is an actual VR6 24v?

12v VR6








24v VR6








Also you probably have 6spd which would make it a 24v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by C.J at 11:35 AM 2-12-2008_


----------



## Deepeyes1 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Puertorrican 24v [email protected] 546whp!! (C.J)*

Thanks for the info C.J.







is the 24v VR6 one of the better vw motors?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: Puertorrican 24v [email protected] 546whp!! (Deepeyes1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deepeyes1* »_Thanks for the info C.J.







is the 24v VR6 one of the better vw motors?

Im byass about that one, but Id say yes, especially now that we have a lot more things available performance wise for our engine. 
All engine has there pros and cons for sure. Im sure some of the more technically inclined guys will chime in and give u a better answer.
BTW congrats on the new toy. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deepeyes1 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: Puertorrican 24v [email protected] 546whp!! (C.J)*

Thanks for all the info







I look forward to modding it


----------



## WingsR4Planes (Jan 8, 2008)

*Re: Puertorrican 24v [email protected] 546whp!! (Deepeyes1)*

























and an old pic b4 the suspension








Hi, my names grant, 18, living in philly atm... back to the country after college though... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
*Performance:*Neuspeed CAI
Milltek Catback Exhaust
GIAC Chip
.:R32 Short Shifter
H&R Sport Springs
Bilstein Sport Shocks
Stainless Braided Brakelines
Dogbone Mount
Grounding Kit
*Exterior:* 20% window tint
Bosch Icon Wipers
S2000 antenna
Smoked Turn and side markers
Rear Foglights
Debadged Hatch
*Interior:* OEM 6CD Changer
20th AE Shifter knob and boot
Audi TT Pedals
Monster Mats
2 10" MTX subs in custom enclosure
Euro Light Switch
Tuareg Flashlight... haha


----------



## mk3.20v (Nov 30, 2004)

*Re: Puertorrican 24v [email protected] 546whp!! (iomandala)*

gt40r custom header type manifold http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## hangman44 (Oct 24, 2006)

new rims and intake fogs as of 2/25/08


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: Puertorrican 24v [email protected] 546whp!! (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_
24v VR6








Also you probably have 6spd which would make it a 24v http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by C.J at 11:35 AM 2-12-2008_

Haha, that's my 24V before it got supercharged







I was looking for that pic and couldn't find it, thanks.
I think I met the guy asking questions at one of our GTG's.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Well that is 1 clean engine bay for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Well that is 1 clean engine bay for sure. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

Believe it or not, that was the first time ever I washed my engine bay.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_
Believe it or not, that was the first time ever I washed my engine bay.


Nice, 
I will need to do that this coming spring, cause mine looks pitiful.


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*









_photo courtesy of SpookyRollerDisko http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif _
I have some crappy pics on page 2.
Mods: GIAC - Audi TT shifter - Vogtland springs (2" drop), FK Shocks, V-Flow, Magnaflow 2.5 catback, Nuespeed 28mm Rear Sway Bar
*Visual:* Hella E-codes w/fogs, Spikey/stubby antenna, Painted front valance, 337 reps, Rear window delete ^^^







not. Votech bumper FS maybe?

_Modified by Skeil at 9:18 AM 3-5-2008_

_Modified by Skeil at 9:20 AM 3-5-2008_

_Modified by Skeil at 9:11 AM 3-27-2008_

_Modified by Skeil at 1:55 PM 7-3-2008_


_Modified by Skeil at 5:58 PM 2-26-2009_


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Skeil)*

wow i remember when this thread was 2 pages http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif
i love seeing the community grow


----------



## veeRsixer (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: (Attack.:Rabbit)*

















here is mine, looking into 337 valance, wheel spacers for the stock summer monte carlos, and maybe lowering. right now other than visible mods it has been re flashed and i recently instaled a check engine light on it


----------



## GRN6IX (Jan 2, 2003)

*Re: (veeRsixer)*

Very dirty... Eurosport Cool-Flo, Autotech Cat-back, Koni Yellows, tein S-Tech springs


----------



## hangman44 (Oct 24, 2006)

*Re: (GRN6IX)*

i dig that whole set up GRN6XI. Now did u have to do anything else to the suspension besides the shocks and the springs


----------



## Deepeyes1 (May 18, 2006)

*Re: (Skeil)*

skeil with the 2' drop on your jetta did you have to swap out your front sway bar (do you scrape or anything)


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (Deepeyes1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Deepeyes1* »_skeil with the 2' drop on your jetta did you have to swap out your front sway bar (do you scrape or anything)

Nope, even on really hard turns (fast or slow). Still have the front sway bar, and didn't need any endlinks but I have some ajustables (not on the car) ....
It looks lower and a bit more aggressive in-person


_Modified by Skeil at 12:13 PM 3-10-2008_


----------



## VReihen6 (Aug 7, 2006)

*Re: (Skeil)*

ya... we're roommates

Mine is the Galactic Blue, Bakbers is the other stock pos.


----------



## BakBer (Apr 19, 2007)

*Re: (VReihen6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *VReihen6* »_ya... we're roommates

Mine is the Galactic Blue, Bakbers is the other stock pos.









That runs better than your's


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

LOL Feel the 24v love!!!


----------



## veeRsixer (Oct 13, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

VReihen6 how did you go about polishing your monte carlo's and does it hold up or do you always have to re polish


----------



## Houston24V (Jun 24, 2007)

*Re: (veeRsixer)*

Polished Montes are sexual!!


----------



## jettaglis (Nov 9, 2006)

*Re: (veeRsixer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *veeRsixer* »_do you always have to re polish

i do, once a month about with a rouge and air power.
updated pic....im on page 2


----------



## VDub03GLIvr6 (Dec 12, 2007)

*Re: (jettaglis)*


















getting there...


----------



## Ghost GLI (Dec 30, 2007)

dirty engine bay










_Modified by Ghost GLI at 6:03 PM 4-6-2008_


----------



## outamyway (Apr 20, 2006)

*pics*

Just a shot from today.


----------



## badmex007 (Aug 23, 2006)




----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

Finally got some pictures taken heres mine.

















































Mods: BBS RC's, Hella Smoked Tails and Turns, Neuspeed CAI, TT 2.5' Catback, H&R Cup Kit, Euroswitch and Stubby Antenna http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by 24ValveGLI at 8:45 PM 4-26-2008_


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

nothin special.. just a few pics after i debadged her..


----------



## Colt556 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (vr6jettafrk)*

A quick pic of my 03 Getta.







[/URL]


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Some Updated pics of my 24V


----------



## Colt556 (Apr 19, 2004)

*Re: (C.J)*

A few of my Getta







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]







[/URL]


----------



## VW_Sporting (Aug 27, 2003)

*Re: (03 gli24vvr6)*


----------



## ReflexGR6 (Jan 14, 2006)

*2003 GTI Vr6 24v*

2003 GTI Vr6 24v 
Indigo Blue
Leather, Cold-Weather pkg, Technology pkg
OEM R32 Interior Brushed Aluminum Trim
R-Line 6spd Shift-Knob/Boot
Oettinger Sport Grill
Kamei Eyelids
TYC Black Housing Headlights w/ Hella Xenon H7's
ABD Big Bore with LAN Pipe Cold Air Itake
EuroSport Tuning 2.5" Full Stainless Cat-Back w/ Twin 80mm Tips
Lowerd on OEM 20AE suspension 
Riding on 18" BBS RC's w/ Good Year Eagle F1's
OEM Thule Roof Carrier Bars w OEM Thule Trek Bike Racks
































btw I need a member number http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 96 GTS (Mar 3, 2007)

*Re: (VW_Sporting)*

Wheel gap FTW!!!


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (96 GTS)*

I can't remember if I ever posted in here, so here goes a mini-timeline:








^ The day I bought it. Thank god it also came with the Monte's. As soon as I had tires for the Monte's, those horrible things came off
















^ Shine suspension added, that's about it.








^ How it sits now.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

My lil boy last week end.
















Getting 12.3" TT Brake Kit Installed Next Week.


----------



## Tom Long (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*












































_Modified by pOrKcHoP bOy at 2:50 AM 6-4-2008_


----------



## Velocity_Sport_Tuned (Jan 13, 2007)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_My lil boy last week end.
















Getting 12.3" TT Brake Kit Installed Next Week.









Looks Hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (Velocity_Sport_Tuned)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Velocity_Sport_Tuned* »_
Looks Hot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
















Thx


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*

few newer ones i snapped
































ECS 12" rear floating rotors coming soon to even out the bias/look a bit since the front rotors really offset how small the rears are


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

























Hopefully I'll have a snail shortly.


----------



## my02VR6 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: (03 gli24vvr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *03 gli24vvr6* »_A few of my Getta









I normally don't like Golf front ends on a Jetta, but that looks really good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif








Good job!
A new one od mine:


----------



## laxer25 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*

























*Performance Mods*
GIAC 93oct ECU flash
EVO MS V-flow intake w/stage 2
2.5 AWE Cat-back exhaust
*Suspension*
Weitec coilovers 
Fronts about 3/8 down
Rears about 3/4 down
*Exterior*
20th front lip
20th rear lip w/dual cut out
GLI side skirts not on yet
Stubby antenna
*Interior*
MOMO carbon fiber shift knob
MOMO shift boot
High bolster leather seats


----------



## Rayzilla (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (laxer25)*

























what else can i say? i like long beaches and krylon!


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (Rayzilla)*

Post-wash shoot with mine and the wife's 12v:


----------



## DiSTxBoYGLI (Jun 22, 2008)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (Veedub_junky)*

Just now joining the VW Scene. I use to have an 2001 Audi TT but soon realize the the car was salvage







. But Soon to be mine. A 2003 Jetta GLI. The car is still at the dealer, hoping to get this week



































































































one bad iphone pic of the Audi TT










_Modified by DiSTxBoYGLI at 10:52 PM 6-23-2008_


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (DiSTxBoYGLI)*

One from the club cruise yesterday - right after waving to Michael Vick at his current residence


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Updated pic on my lil Dub.


----------



## dpgreek (Aug 14, 2003)

*Re: (C.J)*

Here's some of mine...

































GLI lip
Projektzwo Grill 
Bora Badge 
Front/Rear/Engine Cover V6 Emblem 
Stubby Antenna 
Clear Sidemarkers 
OEM Euro Spec Tail Lights 
E-Code Headlights 
R-32 Wipers 
Sunroof Deflector 
Euro plate
Rear Bora License Plate Frame 
20% Tint 
Custom Painted Engine/Cover
Audi Battery Cover and Washer Fluid Tank cover
Neuspeed Billet Aluminum Strut Mount Caps 
Neuspeed Billet Aluminum Washer Fluid Cap 
Neuspeed Billet Aluminum Coolant Cap
Bilstein Suspension
H&R sport springs
Neuspeed Strut Bar
Valentine One
Oettinger RE wheels
Panasonic CQDFX883U Headunit 
Focal Polyglass 165V2 Component Set 
Focal Access 165 CA Coaxials 
Focal Polyglass 27V2 Subwoofers 
SoundStream SC-2 Capacitor 
Audison LRx 4.300 Amp 
Audison LRx 2.500 Amp 
iPod Connection 
Dynamat XTreme


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: (dpgreek)*

what kind of dead pedal is that? its nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: (24ValveGLI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24ValveGLI* »_what kind of dead pedal is that? its nice http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

TT or Beetle S Dead Pedal


----------



## Snax24vrt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*

Whats good my name is Snax this is my 03 GLI once supercharged but now going turbo as you can tell by the pix i put up


----------



## rungfind (Jun 15, 2008)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (Snax24vrt)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif noice!


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (rungfind)*









Oh and please don't mind my goofy arse...i'm 6'7" so i can pretty much do this in any car....and the hanging plastic on the bottom, that was a raccoon.....









wish i had a supercharger!!!


_Modified by coatofarms at 12:38 AM 7-16-2008_


----------



## my02VR6 (Jan 6, 2005)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (coatofarms)*

Long time no update, new pics
















And the two together


----------



## Houston24V (Jun 24, 2007)

WOW Nice car man. And the supercharge to turbo guy, sick with it. How many lbs are you pushing on that turbo. I assume you were only running 6-10 lbs on that supercharger.


----------



## Revenant.Eagle (Jul 31, 2005)

*Re: (Houston24V)*

For some reason, I missed this thread.
24v Member #24















The sled:
























Koni Coils, Neuspeed F&R Sways, AWE 2.5" Catback, Unitronic Stage 1 Flash, DieselGeek Short Shifter, DieselGeek Skidplate


----------



## veeRsixer (Oct 13, 2006)

*Updated pic of my 24v*


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: Updated pic of my 24v (veeRsixer)*

One more for you!!!!







My baby.....


----------



## Snax24vrt (Jul 2, 2008)

*Re: (Houston24V)*

whats up man yea it was a big project for me from supercharger to turbo i'm running 15psi on my turbo rite now and its a beast i made 410whp 340tq and yea i was running 6psi on my supercharger


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Heres some more pics of my lil boy before New Front Bumper/Sides Skirts & Rear Bumper go on.








Will be putting on 10mm spacers in the rear this week.


----------



## Skeil (Dec 12, 2006)

*Re: (C.J)*


_Quote, originally posted by *C.J* »_Heres some more pics of my lil boy before New Front Bumper/Sides Skirts & Rear Bumper go on.








Will be putting on 10mm spacers in the rear this week. 


http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 03VR6man (Oct 15, 2007)

mmm


















_Modified by 03VR6man at 2:49 PM 8-17-2008_


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (03VR6man)*


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

im in love with that car.. molded front bumper is lookin good.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (vr6jettafrk)*

yay i get to whore while my car is away.


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

One more of my GTi w/ its new bumper.


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

My work in Progress... Bought the car 4 months ago, and I love it.
- FK Hi tec kit (awaiting B+G Coils)
- Neuspeed 70mm racing exhaust stainless
- No cat (no emissions in NS. Canada)
- Polyurethane engine and transmission mounts
- Intake
- Unitronic chip
-Brembo - vented - sloted and cross drilled on all 4 corners with PBR Ceramics

Cosmetics
-Window tint
- JTI conversion
- Reiger RS4 front end 
- JOM M3 side skirts custom mold
- Joey modded headlights 
- Blacked out grills and lights
- Painted the calipers
- painted my engine cover

Dozens of other little things

Car as it sits now, awaiting paint










































_Modified by c0ntract_thrilla at 11:41 AM 8-22-2008_


----------



## all_individual (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (Veedub_junky)*






_Modified by all_individual at 6:37 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## outamyway (Apr 20, 2006)

*A few more I've taken*


----------



## VR6onDaBlock (Oct 8, 2007)

*My dUb*

2003 GLX 24v
Before:








After:








































Evolution Motorsports CAI
REVO Chip
Techtonics Full Cat-Back with Custom Tips
Zimmerman Drilled Rotors
Hawk HPS Ferro Carbon Brake Pads
Super Blue Dot 4
Nuespeed Stainless Steel Brake Lines
Nuespeed Rear Sway Bar
Nuespeed Front Strut Bar
Very Custom R8 Style Projectors
Custom Smoked GLI Taillights
Smoked Fender Markers
Custom Grill Inserts and Lip
10" Pioneer Subwoofer with Kicker Amp
Jetta Monster Mats


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*ReOne Gray GLI)*

Just like One Gray GLI... i get to whore while mines away too http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
























































http://****************.com/smile/star.gif


_Modified by 24ValveGLI at 10:27 AM 8-31-2008_


----------



## AAdontworkx3 (Oct 1, 2002)

*Re: ReOne Gray GLI) (24ValveGLI)*

Can't remember if I've contributed to this thread, but here goes:
































Working on the valve cover. 








... and back when I was tossing it in.


----------



## Houston24V (Jun 24, 2007)

WOW, Bad ass ride!! That MkII is SICK!!! I bet you piss a lot of people off. hehehe


----------



## BIGULI1989 (Apr 2, 2008)

*Re: (Houston24V)*

Here's My VR:


----------



## DuB_MaNG (Apr 26, 2007)

*FV-QR*

heres my black bitch...








...yea shes a drinker


----------



## AzNvDub63 (Apr 14, 2004)

Yeah mine is a drinker too


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (AzNvDub63)*

wow.. way to totally jack my name








glad to see some nice 24v in here


----------



## mk3.20v (Nov 30, 2004)

A LOT OF SICKS 24V!! AWESOME!!


----------



## 6speedgli (Apr 26, 2006)

*Re: (mk3.20v)*

Here's Mine...


----------



## blueduck 03vr6 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: (6speedgli)*


intake, exhaust, tints on back windows, 6000k HIDs


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (blueduck 03vr6)*

couple iphone pics of mine for now:


----------



## blueduck 03vr6 (Oct 15, 2008)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

some more...





http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Misterioso (Aug 3, 2007)

A lot of nice 24v's! here is mine


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: (Misterioso)*

I guess all my pics will have to be from the right side for a little while


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ouch.. what happened there?
and i think ill have to get some new pics of mine.. its been a while since i last posted.. will have to go home next weekend and wash her up and snap a few.


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (AZN dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZN dubs* »_ouch.. what happened there?
and i think ill have to get some new pics of mine.. its been a while since i last posted.. will have to go home next weekend and wash her up and snap a few.

I live in a townhouse community - building is four units, and two units share a driveway. I had gotten home late the night before and my wife was parked in the garage. She'd be leaving in the morning, and I wouldn't, so I parked at the rear corner of my driveway to leave space for her to get out. My neighbor's girl was parked the same way as me on the opposite site, and he was parked in front by the garage door. He backed out and tried to go between - just got me passing through. He said he didn't think he had (didn't feel or hear anything), but admitted it sure looked like he did. His Tahoe is white, there's white paint transfer. He's got bumper scrapes at the exact same height (I busted out the measuring tape). He agreed it looks like he did it, and said he'll pay my deductible (or his?) depending on how insurance works out.
Worst part is I didn't discover it until later that night, when I walked back to my car while the tow truck hooked my wife's up. Her 12v's belt tensioner bearing siezed, pulley exploded, belt shredded, and she overheated a little trying to get pulled off. Awesome night


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

well atleast you are getting new paint


----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)

My Jetta Current Mods 
24valve 2.8L V6
-Eibach Coil Springs 
-15mm Spacers
-HPA Shortshifter
-18' BBS Wheels
-Kamei: Sport Mesh Grille 
-VW OEM MK4 European headlight switch 
-E-Codes headlamp w/fogs
-GLI Tails w/rear fog
-R32 Pedal set/door nob
-EVOMS High Performance short/Intake
Mods to come:
-4 Motion Valance/Painted front & rear Color match
-Carbon fiber boser hood
--Eibach Anti-Roll-Kit Sway Bars
-VW OEM Bora European trunk lid 
-Sedan rear window spoiler (Type 1)
-Audi S3 OEM battery cover 
-Audi S3 OEM water tank cover 
-OEM stubby and R32/GTI Euro mirrors 
Feature Plans:
-Stage I Supercharger System (6 psi) for VR6 Jetta IV 24v (280hp)
-Stage II Supercharger System (6 psi) for VR6 Jetta IV 24v (280hp)
-Brembo Front Brake Kit for Jetta VR6 MKIV (99-05) 328x28 2-pc.
-Brospeed 60mm Stainless Steel Exhaust System for Jetta IV VR6 dual DTM tip


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

you are forgetting exhaust.. and chip.


----------



## bigfatgeek (Feb 5, 2005)

Big 'ol box with the 201HP 2.8l 24v








Zero mods.


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

*Re: (bigfatgeek)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bigfatgeek* »_Zero mods.

Want some schrick 252 cams for cheap?


----------



## jsurf17 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*

Here is mine. How does it look?















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (jsurf17)*

Looks good man! What mods ? http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## A.Fine (Jul 31, 2003)

*an update*









































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

Sick!!







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Some very nice rides in here folks!!!


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (Black Mamba)*

wow oettinger front lip, thats a rare site on golfs!
looks sick!


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*

tim00jti has an oettinger front lip on his car too i think.


----------



## DannyLo (Aug 2, 2006)

*Re: (One Gray GLI)*

yeah i know but his is a jti, i've only seen less than a handful of golf front ends with oetty lips http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 
<3VR6 more pictures of mine soon when i take some sweet fall photos


----------



## A.Fine (Jul 31, 2003)

*Re: (L.I. Dan)*


_Quote, originally posted by *L.I. Dan* »_yeah i know but his is a jti, i've only seen less than a handful of golf front ends with oetty lips http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 


thanks








shaved "oettinger lip"
Andrew


----------



## NEPAVR6 (Dec 8, 2008)

how do you become a member? thanks


----------



## RussellBub (Oct 24, 2008)

*Re: (NEPAVR6)*

2004 2.8l 24v GLI... 80K 

Sittin on old H&R setup w/o spacers...
















*Exterior/Suspension/Brakes*
-Full Thule Aero kit w/ Eschelon fork mount and Snow board carrier
-GLI front lip, 20th sides and custom GLI rear
-Hella Micro DE vent kit
-Hella E-Codes w/ lexan covers
-Hella Bora tails w/ rear fog installed
-S2000 antenna
-Clear turn lenses w/ mercury coated bulbs
-Black/Chrome GLS grill
-BBS CHs 17X8.5 (SOLD)
-Bilstein PSS coils
-New ball joints and tie rod ends
-H&R front and rear sway bars
-H&R 8mm and 12mm spacers
-Eurosport lower front stress bar
-12.3 x-drilled fronts/TT carriers
-Mintex red box, SS lines font
-Poly control arm bushings

*Interior*
-All black 2004.5 GLI conversion
-GLI Shift knob/boot and Audi TT short shifter
-Euro switch
-Euro trunk liner
-Jetta Monster mats
*Engine*
-AEM CAI (Silver)
-All three VF poly mounts
-Milltek cat back
-TT DP and high flow cat
*Purchased, not yet installed...*
-Bora trunk lid (needs painting)
-TT 264/260 cams
-Eurosport UDP 
-Black/chrome FK four bar badgeless grill
-Euro rubstrip with chrome recess
-Deisel Geek skid plate
*Wanted*
-ECU Flash
-Euro stubby mirrors
-HD springs, Ti retainers and headstuds
-clutch, chains and LW flywheel
-New Wheels
-Shaved engine bay


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (jsurf17)*


_Quote, originally posted by *jsurf17* »_Here is mine. How does it look?















http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif 

this is my favorite look for 24v GLI's: slammed on montes or other OEM wheels, maybe a 4 motion front valence.. total sleeper steez. Love your car! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*Re: (NEPAVR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *NEPAVR6* »_how do you become a member? thanks

you don't have to sign up or anything lol. just post some pics of your 24v


----------



## CaLifuK'd24v (Jan 12, 2009)




----------



## NEPAVR6 (Dec 8, 2008)

*Re: (CaLifuK'd24v)*

 http://www.flickr.com/photos/3...40506/
 http://www.flickr.com/photos/3...89553/
 http://www.flickr.com/photos/3...30328/
 http://www.flickr.com/photos/3...82459/

sorry its so dirty. i feel real bad


----------



## Rodrigo18 (May 20, 2007)

*Re: (NEPAVR6)*

































Exterior
Black roof
Shaved door
Shaved antenna
Shaved trunk
Shaved front and rear bumpers + molded gli lip
Hood notch filled
Gli side skirts
Projektzwo mirrors
Hella smoked tail lights
Bageless grille
Interior
R32 front and rear seats all LEATHER
R32 steering wheel
Color matched interior trim
Black headliner + pillars (not oem)
42dd blue interior LEDs
B&m short shifter
Engine
2.8 24v VR6
Neuspeed chip
Neuspeed intake
AWE catback 2 ½ to 3 inch dual exhaust stainless steel
Color matched engine / battery cover
skidplate
Suspension
V-maxx coilovers
Neuspeed Rear swaybar
Neuspeed strut bar
Middle trunk-bar
Cross drilled brembo front rotors
Brock B1s 17×8.5 17×10 with 95% thread left
8mm spacers in front
Audio
Kenwood 512 flipout dvd/nav/ipod
3 Mtx 10inch subs with custom box
Panasonic 1000w amp

Awards won by Rodrigos 2003 Volkswagen GLI VR6
H2O International - 1st Place
VAGFAIR in York, PA - 2nd Place
Flight VW #7 - 1st place
Waterfest #14 - 4th Place


----------



## pnmsh5 (Feb 18, 2008)

*Re: (Rodrigo18)*









































10000k HID
CAI
light weight pulley kit
bored 2.8 to 3.34L
ecstunnig CAM set
giac chip
magna flow 2.25inch
tinted tail 
gli front lip
crossed drilled slotted front and back rotors
sturt tower


_Modified by pnmsh5 at 7:46 PM 2-4-2009_


----------



## vwglolf4 (Feb 9, 2005)

Finally, post up my car here
vf supercharged stg2
many other mods


----------



## Veedub_junky (Aug 13, 2005)

*FV-QR*

Props for the Stage 2 VF and a clean ride, but man - you gotta do something about that washer fluid reservoir


----------



## Houston24V (Jun 24, 2007)

Lowered the 24 valve today all poly urethane bushings, lower front tie bar, short shift kit. Snapped a shot when I got home, I will throw a before and after picture up 2morrow...
JTI Teaser!


----------



## RipCity Euros (Sep 23, 2007)

Im loving the sawblades above ^^^


----------



## vwglolf4 (Feb 9, 2005)

*Re: (RipCity Euros)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Veedub_junky* »_Props for the Stage 2 VF and a clean ride, but man - you gotta do something about that washer fluid reservoir









yeah i know i need some work there thanks for the kind words








_Quote, originally posted by *RipCity Euros* »_Im loving the sawblades above ^^^

i like them alot...thanks for the kind words


----------



## Houston24V (Jun 24, 2007)

Believe it or not I was looking at a 90 vette today and was like damn those wheels would look ill on a VW and sure enough you gots them. Looks great!
Where did you get your Elite Sticker from? You make it or is someone on here making them and selling?


_Modified by Houston24V at 6:42 AM 2-9-2009_


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (Houston24V)*

couple new pics. engine bay is almost finished for this winter...


----------



## G_Lader_91 (Dec 28, 2006)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

Thats all, no more money getting spent on this car







gotta get my heart in the right place....a 24v mk1....


----------



## snappergolf (Feb 6, 2003)

*Re: (coatofarms)*









dirty recent pic


----------



## si7ner (Aug 7, 2008)

*My First pic*


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (coatofarms)*

can you post a front on shot of your car please? 
I am debating 4 motion vs Gli and your car looks good.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*


_Quote, originally posted by *c0ntract_thrilla* »_can you post a front on shot of your car please? 
I am debating 4 motion vs Gli and your car looks good.

hmm ill help since I had both.
GLI obviously








4motion


----------



## Brynster (Jan 27, 2009)

Haven't had her very long....don't know all the mods yet.....but she's quick.....


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: (Brynster)*

they both look good, what one are you running now? 
Edit: your car looks awesome, I love the contrast of the rubstrips. Also your rims look amazing.

sorry this was a reply to onegray...

thanks for posting the pics.


_Modified by c0ntract_thrilla at 5:03 AM 2-18-2009_


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: (c0ntract_thrilla)*

GLI lip now, but I might do a 4motion painted not sure though.








Thank you though. I gotta redo my side rubstrips one day..


----------



## beetlebouncer (Nov 1, 2007)

*Re: (Houston24V)*


_Quote »_ Where did you get your Elite Sticker from? You make it or is someone on here making them and selling?

_Modified by Houston24V at 6:42 AM 2-9-2009_


The stickers are $8 shipped for two silver ones, with your member number under. We only ship to the U.S.
Email us at [email protected] if you are interested.



_Modified by beetlebouncer at 10:03 PM 2-20-2009_


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

yo brian. is that first one at a beach near my casa? on dune road?


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

Just a couple of pics of my car, magnaflow catback, spec stg 2 clutch, vf stage 1, smoked rear tails, rieger rear lip, m3 sides, custom projectors,


----------



## MeanVR (Jun 30, 2008)

*Re: (coatofarms)*

C'Mon, Its the perfect color, and it looks like a million bucks! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## MeanVR (Jun 30, 2008)

Both pictured 24v's. Blue withe Freedom Design Intake, Unitronic chip, 3" catback& custom tune. Grey, Suspension, Exhaust ++


----------



## MeanVR (Jun 30, 2008)

24v left(modded), GLI center(modded), 20v right (modded)


----------



## Eric24v (Jun 21, 2002)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*

Circa 2005:


----------



## beetlebouncer (Nov 1, 2007)

You can order the stickers here.
http://www.kling sdesigns.com/store/store5/agora.cgi?cart_id=758939.12269&product=new
without the space


----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (beetlebouncer)*

My New wheels. 2001 VW Jetta 



My Jetta Current Mods 
24valve 2.8L V6
-Eibach Coil Springs 
-Complete Magnaflow Exhaust System
-HPA Shortshifter
-18' BBS Wheels (On the Side)
-Kamei: Sport Mesh Grille 
-VW OEM MK4 European headlight switch 
-E-Codes headlamp w/fogs
-GLI Tails w/rear fog
-R32 Pedal set/door nob
-EVOMS High Performance short/Intake

More to come!!!


_Modified by dmarian at 2:19 PM 4-8-2009_


----------



## Luckyy (Jul 27, 2008)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*

Hey all. This is Chris (2002gtibluvr6) car after I acquired it and after some TLC. Finally got a chance to really drive it almost a year after I bought it and I love it! Just thought I'd share some pics. New bumper and some new r32 headlights are on their way... Gonna need help choosing what to replace the monties with on this thing
Anyways. Ignore the dirt, had to do some serious driving to get where I wanted to snap these.


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (AZN dubs)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AZN dubs* »_yo brian. is that first one at a beach near my casa? on dune road?

yep that is btw, 4 months later. haha








winter mode.







I can't wait to finish my wheels


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (24v-VRooom6)*

Unless this car has a swapped 24V in it, it ain't a 24V...it's a 12V


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (rajvosa71000)*




































just a sneak peek


----------



## mk3.20v (Nov 30, 2004)

^^looks good!


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *mk3.20v* »_^^looks good!


x2 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
Some updated pics of my GTi


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Mamba)*

thanks i dig the euro rear bumper i wont one so bad


----------



## mk3.20v (Nov 30, 2004)

^clean!!


----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (spooky24v)*

It's a 24 valve Six Speed! I did the swap myself


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (dmarian)*

name: zane car: 2003 GLI

























Engine mods:
EVOMS CAI
ECS tuning pulleys
Magnaflow exhaust
BFI dogbone
188hp 190tq

Exterior mods:
tinted tails
joey modded headlights
H&R race springs
Bilstien struts
18" konig flatlines (ulgy ass wheels







)
sweet ass euro plate (sooooo custom)
GLI lip (not installed yet)
CF boser hood
4300K HIDS
lower grill fogs
stubby antenna
so many things i need to change. if you have any sweet things to trade me please let me know


----------



## VR6onDaBlock (Oct 8, 2007)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (Chaoz)*

2003 Jetta VR6 24v
Bought Dec 2007
Important Stuff
18" Aristos
Eibach Pro-Street-S Coilovers
Zimmerman Cross Drilled Rotors
Hawk HPS Brake Pads
Super Blue Dot 4
Neuspeed SS Brake Lines
Neuspeed Front Strut Bar
Neuspeed Rear Sway Bar
Evolution Motor Sports CAI
REVO ECU Flash
TT SS 2.5" Catback Exhuast
Custom Projector Headlights w/ Stock S4 HID System
Custom Smoked RCRC Taillights
10" Pioneer Champion
Kicker Amp
Painted German Flag Sidemarkers
little bits here and there too


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (VR6onDaBlock)*

To refresh your memory


----------



## zalil (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (the.good.gli)*

Yo how did you install the rear mash on the rear bumper???


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (dmarian)*

wtf are you referring to ?


----------



## zalil (Nov 3, 2008)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (spooky24v)*

The back grill.


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (spooky24v)*

not you lol (dmarian) sorry bro


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (spooky24v)*


_Quote, originally posted by *spooky24v* »_wtf are you referring to ?

This would be my guess

_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Unless this car has a swapped 24V in it, it ain't a 24V...it's a 12V

























_Quote, originally posted by *dmarian* »_It's a 24 valve Six Speed! I did the swap myself


----------



## die65cast (Apr 3, 2007)

omg i want a europlate that says stop snitchin!!!! (like the one in the first page)


----------



## spooky24v (May 9, 2004)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (rajvosa71000)*

ahhhhh ok lol i was like wtf is going on thare http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif page 9 whooooot


----------



## Sotymacher (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (VW Spyder)*


----------



## Sotymacher (Oct 23, 2008)

*Re: (Sotymacher)*


----------



## 24vDiMo (Nov 20, 2006)

*FV-QR*

before
























after
























soon for sale:








diesel geek skid plate
koni fully adjustables (minus the rear driver's side strut)
neuspeed 28mm front sway


_Modified by 24vDiMo at 6:22 PM 6-17-2009_


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (24vDiMo)*

ouch.


----------



## 24vDiMo (Nov 20, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (One Gray GLI)*

think she's totaled?


----------



## One Gray GLI (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (24vDiMo)*

yeah, most likely. rear quarters are fubared badly. it won't drive the same anymore..


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (One Gray GLI)*

Dang dude. What you get hit by a tractor trailor?


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (24ValveGLI)*

















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4349387


----------



## rajvosa71000 (Jun 9, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (skydive_007)*

Don't be posting that POS here, aight??!!









_Quote, originally posted by *skydive_007* »_
















http://forums.vwvortex.com/zerothread?id=4349387


----------



## upupandaway (Nov 13, 2008)

*Re: (blueduck 03vr6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *blueduck 03vr6* »_some more...





http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









sup man, I have the silverstone '04 vr6 at the JDC in town but they transferred me up to hackensack. i'll put up some pics one of these days (not that i've done much since you last saw it)


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (rajvosa71000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rajvosa71000* »_Don't be posting that POS here, aight??!!










watch your mouth little man


----------



## speed6GTI (Oct 21, 2007)

*Re: (VW Spyder)*

just took a few pics after replacing the oil pan and washing the car up a little...
Before (purchased May 2009)
















After (July 2009)








































































Mods are:
18'' Aristo's
Vmaxx Coils
Removed front swaybar
12v Steel oil pan
Euro Switch
Sleepy Boser and filled bumper
(badgless grille coming)
Joey modded headlights
8mm Front/20mm Rear Spacers
2.5'' Eurospec Exhaust (hangs low but will be modified next weekend)
Colormatched Valences

Im getting stationed in Germany in late August. Expect to see a lot of updates. Im thinking .:R32 bumpers and skirts, a 35r turbo setup, large fmic, 3'' straight piped exhaust, full .:R32 interior/Euro Leather Recaros and a ton of other ****.. Maybe airride too. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## upupandaway (Nov 13, 2008)

*me!*

finally took a few pics of my car w/ its saggy grill and all =p
i'm just starting to learn about all of the fun things you can do to cars so be gentle on me








currently the car is mostly stock, only have CAI and stereo done (two audiobahn amps and 10'' sub, infinity kappa interiors and sony dvd head unit). looking for a used suspension setup along with a decent exhaust cause i'm low on cash. anyhow, i'll do thumbnails since the pics are big =p



some awesome person dinged my driver side door while in front of my house the other day =/

I have new grill and r32 rear spoiler waiting, just need to paint it (hopefully before waterfest)


----------



## mile-high-GTi (Mar 16, 2009)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*









what do you guys think?


----------



## Black Mamba (Feb 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

New goodies added this year...


----------



## proshot (Apr 22, 2004)

*Re: (speed6GTI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *speed6GTI* »_just took a few pics after replacing the oil pan and washing the car up a little...
Before (purchased May 2009)

My buddy Eric's old car. Nice to see someone got it that wants to continue with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It before:


----------



## kykygti (May 21, 2007)

*Re: (proshot)*


_Quote, originally posted by *proshot* »_
My buddy Eric's old car. Nice to see someone got it that wants to continue with it. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
It before:










little devil http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## PainKiller (Oct 3, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (24vDiMo)*


_Quote, originally posted by *24vDiMo* »_








soon for sale:








diesel geek skid plate
koni fully adjustables (minus the rear driver's side strut)
neuspeed 28mm front sway


I'll buy the whole thing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
hit me up


----------



## uberdub1 (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Black Mamba)*

diggin the new rims


----------



## Houston24V (Jun 24, 2007)

That red R32 up top is not turbo....


----------



## AZN dubs (Sep 18, 2007)

*FV-QR*

ur not turbo.


----------



## all_individual (Feb 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (AZN dubs)*

Updated pics...


----------



## 666Dubbin (Aug 2, 2009)

*Re: (speed6GTI)*









[/QUOTE] 
dude, i was gonna try to buy this from you
but you never replied back


----------



## oagvw23 (Feb 11, 2009)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*

2002 Jetta VR6 24v


----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)

Updated pics of my bora








At J's Shop! New shoes...


----------



## Vr6Kid831 (Feb 6, 2009)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (dmarian)*

my bad..didnt necessarily mean to reply to the previous thread but the internet still seems to get the best of me...

heres the 24v. started out with RC's but had to trade them, tires were too expensive. a buddy with a 4dr mk4 golf ended up with them and damn it looks good. so here it is start to finish!


----------



## c0ntract_thrilla (Feb 27, 2008)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (Vr6Kid831)*




































_Modified by c0ntract_thrilla at 11:40 AM 9-17-2009_


----------



## glivdub03 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (c0ntract_thrilla)*


----------



## rafiky87 (Sep 24, 2009)

how do i post pics on here!
i wanna put pics of my car!!!! lol
help?!


----------



## Wags_ (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (spooky24v)*









































03 GTI VR6 24v
Exterior:
Wiper Delete
Moteggi 18" 5 spoke black w/polished lip
Ottinger Grille
Chrome Mirror Covers
Ziza License Plate lights
Ziza City Lights
Drop-in HID's
Exhaust:
Borla Exhaust
2 1/2 from catback
Suspension:
Raceland Coilovers
Interior:
GLI Shift Knob/boot
TT Pedal set
Color-Matched silver interior pieces
Plaid Headliner
Engine:
K&N Intake 
REVO'd


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (Wags_)*


----------



## Wags_ (Oct 12, 2009)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (spitfire481)*

wow... if I had the money for how I wanted to do my car this is exactly how I would want my car done. Very nice spitfire481. I'm jealous!


----------



## vr6casey (Jun 1, 2009)




----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)

*Re: (vr6casey)*

"Update!" Current pic and new color. €ÜRÖ SMÜRF on Wheelz


----------



## Icetrey (Oct 21, 2009)

*Re: (dmarian)*

Hello, I am coming from Germany and I drive a Golf IV V6 (VR6 24V) 4Motion 2002 BDE. Modifications: 18" Golf V R32 Wheels, H&R Suspension.


----------



## Rideforlife_33 (Oct 18, 2008)

*Re: (desndubba)*

was this swap pretty easy? Im looking at starting it.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

what swap?


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (Icetrey)*


----------



## Rayzilla (Dec 10, 2004)

*Re: (vdubsunday)*

update from page 5:


----------



## hiatussk8rs (Jul 30, 2003)

*Re: (Rayzilla)*

New ones


----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (spitfire481)*

agreed i appologize... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
its all about the dub love


----------



## volvoguy27 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (mkvtaco)*

No Mods as of yet


----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (volvoguy27)*


----------



## Sonic303 (Nov 13, 2009)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*

Badgeless grille from BFI
Filled notch done by ME
Fat Five555
Checkered rearview mirror custom painted by ME (not pictured)
2004.5+ GLI headlights (not pictured)
Smoked bumper markers (also not pictured)










_Modified by Sonic303 at 12:26 AM 1-31-2010_


----------



## dit_meister (Apr 25, 2007)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*

Just a cold air intake for now.


----------



## fastyfastfast (May 31, 2009)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... ([email protected])*









Its a little grainy, but not horrible for an iPhone snapshot


----------



## mikesstlwolfsburg (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (vdubsunday)*

18s?

_Quote, originally posted by *vdubsunday* »_


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

my hunk of junk
it usually sits on the ground but im having axle issues so had to raise it up a little...
new wheels soon as well.


















_Modified by vr6gti727 at 6:05 AM 2-21-2010_


----------



## SailorFitz (Dec 30, 2009)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (vr6gti727)*




















_Modified by SailorFitz at 6:20 PM 2-23-2010_


----------



## Vaeski (Aug 28, 2009)

*Re: 24v Forum members picture thread... (SailorFitz)*









H R coils , APR cat back , cold air...apr chip..... pretty stock...


----------



## mikesstlwolfsburg (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (Icetrey)*









so putting this into this.








please dont read too much into the top shelf thing. just a few friends joking around.


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (mikesstlwolfsburg)*


_Quote, originally posted by *mikesstlwolfsburg* »_18s?


Nope 17s


----------



## mikesstlwolfsburg (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (vdubsunday)*

does under the hood looks as good as the rest of the car?


----------



## volvoguy27 (Dec 21, 2005)

*Re: (mikesstlwolfsburg)*


No mods.....yet!


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)

*Re: (mikesstlwolfsburg)*

Lol no. I don't have my engine cover and I only have an intake. It's also very dirty.


----------



## spitfire481 (Mar 21, 2007)

*Re: (vdubsunday)*


----------



## mikesstlwolfsburg (May 9, 2005)

*Re: (spitfire481)*

Bay looks pretty good. Hopefully I can make mine about that or maybe better.







. 
? What's the catch can for?


----------



## laxer25 (Sep 21, 2007)

*Re: (mikesstlwolfsburg)*


----------



## Abstract_99 (Jun 24, 2002)

*Re: (laxer25)*

































having swaybar axle issues, will be lower and put my wheels on next week...







...


----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (Abstract_99)*








dirty but had to show off the plate... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by mkvtaco at 9:24 PM 4-6-2010_


----------



## mkvtaco (Apr 12, 2007)

*Re: (laxer25)*


_Quote, originally posted by *laxer25* »_









what valence is that? is that the regular bumper???


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

Now my only question is how to make it LARGER



_Modified by 2003gtivr62.8liter at 6:01 PM 4-30-2010_


----------



## acvr6gti (Jan 11, 2009)

lol ^ 

here's mine for fun


----------



## vr6gti727 (Dec 1, 2009)

update as of today.









OZ Pegasus
F: 17x8 ET 45 after adapters ET20
R: 17x9 ET 45 after adapters ET20

205/45/17 Falken 512's all around


----------



## Wolfschnee (Jun 14, 2009)

2004, just bought it with 102k on it. Car is in amazing shape. One small scratch that is hard to notice and a few chips in the hood that are also hard to see. The guy i bought it from babied that car so much. It still has the original rotors and pads, only ever heard of one other person being able to do that.

I'll get some better pics when its insured and i can take it somewhere nice.


----------



## Loud (May 8, 2010)

*04 first half... GLI..in progress*

A few words for this thread: VR6 owners understand clean vdubs, this thread shows it!. 
Spectre big filter, oem airbox gone, dumb 17's, Ractive catback, 
My plans, just got this for a good price so its a project... Some real VW rims first of all, CAI, APR full exhaust, OEM HIDs/euroswitch/whatever else I find shipped home from Europe when I go this fall. As always...F/I whenever I can afford it, LoL, still will always be my daily driver if I can help it, to think I almost bought a 2.slow, ahh. :laugh:

I know its missing the GLI lip, it'll get there. Keep posting, Great thread!


----------



## LashCM (Jul 1, 2010)

Thses cars look great!!!!!!!!


----------



## apstguy (Apr 3, 2006)

Camera phone pic just before heading to the lake:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

Chaoz said:


> name: zane car: 2003 GLI
> 
> 
> 
> ...


wow what a long time ago lol 


UPDATE:
























































*UNDERTHEHOOD:*

EVOMS CAI
BOSCH 4.O FPR
ECS TUNING LIGHTWEIGHT PULLIES
BFI TRANS AND DOGBONE MOUNT STAGE 2
ECS TUNING SHORT THROW
MAGNAFLOW CATBACK WITH RES DELETE
UNITRONIC STAGE 1+



*INSIDES:*

CUSTOM HEADLINER
20TH PEDALS
42DD LIGHTS



*OUTSIDES:*

NOTCHED FILLED HOOD
BADGELESS GRILLE
JOEY MODDED HEADLIGHTS
EURO RUBSTRIP
SHAVED TRUNK
SMOKED TAILS
RACELAND COILS
FLIK WASPS 



still more to come..


----------



## btimbit (Jul 28, 2010)

Just picked it up today.

2003 Jetta GLI (VW Canada 50th Anniversary Edition)





































Bone stock for now, magnaflow 2.25" and fk coilovers coming soon


----------



## vr6jettagli (Mar 30, 2008)

BEFORE 



vr6jettagli said:


> Just a couple of pics of my car, magnaflow catback, spec stg 2 clutch, vf stage 1, smoked rear tails, rieger rear lip, m3 sides, custom projectors,


 AFTER


----------



## jettatek (Aug 26, 2010)

*Our 03 GLI*

Heres our baby. Actually my wifes car but I take car of it 
Exterior is all stock except mirror caps.

Suspension:
R32 front struts with neuspeed springs
Neuspeed beetle rear springs

Jetex exhaust


----------



## bj.mihalik (Aug 26, 2010)

*Jetta Family*

97 jetta gt and 200 vr6


----------



## Diesel_Fitter (Oct 5, 2009)

*This is my black hole for money, but they are tone mapped pics.*


----------



## 2003gtivr62.8liter (Sep 1, 2009)

Just got the rims resurfaced and painted:laugh: 

Finally I got the pictures to be BIGGER!!!!!!!!:laugh:


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

I think something is missing? :laugh:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

24ValveGLI said:


> I think something is missing? :laugh:



im not sure thats a 24v haha


----------



## 24ValveGLI (Mar 20, 2005)

I know look at that DP :what: :laugh:


----------



## Chaoz (May 30, 2008)

makin her faster are we?:what:


----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)

*Updates*

My Getta










http://i25.photobu

cket.com/albums/c83/dmarian/photos/148460_10150317340005557_902965556_15765196_2242589_n.jpg


----------



## Zarco (Jan 29, 2011)

That looks just like mine... except my VR6 is still in "off road" styling (not lowered)...I love this car.


----------



## vdubsunday (Jan 14, 2008)




----------



## cbarber88 (Sep 30, 2010)

The name is Chris I'm from CT and here is my 2002.5 VR6 24v Turbo 












































































AND THE MODS:

precision pt67
pagparts exhaust mani
3" Turbo back exhaust with magnaflow muffler
tial wastegate and blowoff (gettign a recirculating bov)
Custom bell intercooler
630cc injectors (possible bigger ones)
O34 EFI standalone (soon to be Unitronic bt630)
c2 intake mani
wiseco pistons
drive by cable conversion( going back to stock TB and pedal)
farina clutch with autotech flywheel
Peloquin differential
AC and windshield washer delete
*
Suspension, Wheels, Brakes:
B&G Coilovers
28mm Neuspeed Rear Sway Bar
ECS drilled and slotted with TT carriers
18" 20th reps
*
Interior:
Leather Racing seats
Cobalt boost gauge
Cobalt Oil Temp Gauge
Cobalt Oil Presure gauge
AEM Air/fuel gauge
Greddy turbo timer
B&M Short shifter
GLI full headliner
Momo steering wheel
Alpine headunit
*
Exterior
Votex rep sideskirts
oettinger Front bumper
euro stubby mirrors
Shaved GLI rear valance
GLI R/S/R/S tails


----------



## toplessvw (Jul 31, 2003)




----------



## euro24v (May 8, 2009)

man if i wasnt wayyy too lazy to go make up an account to put pics online id so post a pic...


----------



## vwguymi (Jun 22, 2011)

Mine:
Year: 2003
Make: VW
Model: Jetta
Trim Level: GLI
Engine: VR6 24v
Trans: 6-Speed Manual 
Performance Mods: Magnaflow Stainless Steel Catback, Euro Sport Cold Air intake 9" K&N, short throw shifter lever. 
Appearance Mods: Sweet Euro stickers, and Joey Mod coming soon
Suspension Mods: Raceland Coilovers
Wheels & Tires: 18x8.5 BBS CH's


----------



## Blue_Dreamer24V (May 23, 2011)

*02.5 gli*










engine: apr chipped on 93 octane, cat-back awe exhaust


----------



## MezzuH (Apr 28, 2011)




----------



## 6spduber (Apr 21, 2010)

*member*

would love to become a member!!!! 
I have a 2004 GTi Jetta front end lowered pretty good on miro 111s. 
Magnaflow catback exhaust. 
c2 motorsports base tune. 
neuspeed shifter. 
FK silverline coilovers.


----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)

*Current: 2001 VW GETTA 24V*


----------



## RobRizzle (Jul 20, 2009)

I've had my GLi for a bit, but just now started messing with it. 

Here's what I got at the moment... 


 diy SRI w/ a K&N cone 

 Techtonics Downpipe & cat 

 Neuspeed cat back 

 Stage 2 tune from Gonzo 

 Front Euro textured rub 

 OEM rear and side rubs (pulled, texturized, and re-installed) 

 Smoked OEM tails 

 OEM black grill 

 

Things I'm looking to do in the near future... 


 GLI Lips & skirts, and texturize them to match the rubs 

 25% Tint all around 

 Gloss Vinyl the roof and b-pillar 

 matt black the side mirror covers 

 Hella style smoked tails 

 Smoked fender repeaters 

 eCodes 

 Stubby antenna 

 Possibly some spacers


----------



## Twilliams83 (Jan 25, 2011)

After i get wheels, And a 20th anniversary kit i will be hopefully doing some sort of Forced induction :wave:


----------



## VR6lover27 (May 16, 2009)

*04 24V Vr6*


----------



## chuckstilllives (Feb 27, 2012)

*New to the forum thing..*

Been obsessed with water cooled dubs for 15 years and spent most that time readin and dreamin. Im fairly knowledgeable about A1 through A.. I mean mk1 to mk4. I was in iraq for these new generations. But im out now... and my neigbors were selling this obd2 crossflow GT Jetta. I grabbed it for 1800 equiped with VW famous rat leather heh.. Ive had it a week. And ive gotten ofline my coilovers smoked sides and front asemblies badgeless gril..... blah blah.. arches. And ive been gettin a stomach ache thinkin about where i was gonna go with this thing power wise. Ill always have love for the 8v, a2 gti cise was my first car and tuning exper.. But i love the sound of a vr6 with intake at full howl... Ok story times over. Im glad i found this forum cause yall can join me as it goes from what you see here to a murdered out typical tastefull car that is gonna have this powerplant that i managed to get!














The motor i just bought..


----------



## 04RSR32 (Feb 20, 2004)

04 GTI VR6 - Just picked it up. Been 2.5 years since ive owned a VW and I missed it! Stock for now, but don't they say stock is beautiful?? 

Cell pic after i picked it up: 









Plans: Intake, Tune, Cams, Exhaust, Light suspension mods, upgrade the stock stereo and some light misc cosmetic mods.


----------



## THAdREW87 (Jun 6, 2012)

*03 gti vr6*

What's up, new to the forums. I recently picked up a VR6 that already had a good amount of work done on it. The dealer I got it from picked it up in an auction, and didn't know all the mods that have been done already, and I'm still working on figuring it all out. I was really skeptical at first but I got it for a good price. 

It does have some issues though, that's why I found this forum. A damn bushing in the shifter/linkage connection broke and I was trying to find out if there was any way to get in and fix it without having to go through the bottom. Unfortunately I found my answer, I'm just gonna get a short shifter since I'm getting in there anyway.

Anyways, picture time. I'll post a few at a time and let you know what I know (and what I don't know) about everything that's been done. I've only put wheels/tires on it, and redone the sound system. Everything else was already done.

Body

The front fascia is by AirDesign, apparently some Mexican company associated with Sparco. Took me awhile to find it. The fenders bugged me for a little bit, but they've grown on me. They've got M3 badges... The thing that interests me about them though is that they don't appear to be stock, I can't find any aftermarket fenders like them, and it looks extremely clean to be a case of just installing the piece into the fender. It has quite a bit of body work, and it needs a bit of touching up, and to be repainted (a lot of which you can't tell from the pictures) It has an aftermarket hood I can't find any info on either.



I had popped the hood prior to taking the pics, reason for the gap you see







Mazzi 18s





Aftermarket hood 





Performance
All I know is this. It's got an intake and exhaust... I've checked out both of them, can't find anything on either that'll give me any info, and she sits so low it's hard to check out the exhaust at all anyway. When I get some time I'm gonna get it on a lift and check it out in more detail, I've got to replace a cv joint, and I've gotta get underneath it to remove the heat shield and exhaust to get in under the shifter as well. We'll be getting more personal soon. It's also been lowered (obviously) and I can't tell what springs we're used, another thing I'll find out later.

Dirty Bay







Mystery intake, if you know what it is feel free to upgrade me





Exhaust and rear springs







I haven't had her for too long, and I don't get much free time, I'm in the Navy, married and have kids, but I ****ing love this car. Anyways, if you have any info on what you see for my clueless ass, please let me know, and if you have any questions feel free to ask, thanks.


----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)

*update*


----------



## vwguymi (Jun 22, 2011)

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?jpl3ch


----------



## gti_sean (Feb 14, 2009)




----------



## vrsexmike (Feb 22, 2010)

Excuse the crappy iphone pics


----------



## stewart8980 (Jun 13, 2012)

Picker her up a month ago. Seafoamed her a few days ago and changing oil today. Probably top off power steering this weekend along with tranny flush in time for my g2g  Turning her into a fast "cruiser" (no FI, going to build all-motor) but the main thing is making sure shes a reliable daily first. I also really like the sleeper feel of the pre 04.5 GLIs. Made a different grill badge out of my trunk letters


----------



## reflex vr6 (Jan 27, 2011)

2002.5 reflex silver Gti. Magnaflow exhaust with 2.5" piping from the cat-back. Autotech cold air intake. Black forest industries stage 1 poly-urethane motor & tranny mounts. eBay badgess grille, Joey modded headlights, 35% to 5% tint. Sitting at stock height but am ordering ST coilovers within the next 2 weeks.


----------



## bmp1925 (Jun 17, 2009)

Here is some shots of my 20th Anniversary 24v






see you guys next season!!


----------



## mk4vr62003 (Aug 12, 2012)

*2003 gti*

03 gti 6 speed on raceland ultimo coils. aristos. magnaflow 2.5 non res. cat back. swiss cheesed the **** out of my air box. need a short ram so badly. skidplate. rear seat delete with a wood floor. 20mm rear spacers. 10 mm up front. just ordered euro image 1in spacers to go much lower in spring. ecs centering plate waiting to go in also! :laugh:


----------



## Jdubbs01GTI (Jul 12, 2008)

Here's mine...


http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/8218974421/ by jdubbs_vws, on Flickr


Untitled by jdubbs_vws, on Flickr


Untitled by jdubbs_vws, on Flickr

03 Jetta GLI with APR tune, Autotech 2.5" stainless non resonated cat back, ABD big bore intake, Neuspeed P-flo, R32 short shift, Autotech 28mm rear sway bar, Autotech front tie bar, Ultimos, Aristos, almost complete brushed aluminum trim, Pioneer double din navigation.


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

*my mk4 Jetta GLI VR6 24*


----------



## 02GTIVR624V (Feb 26, 2013)

lowered with Neuspeed 1.5" sport springs
KYB AGX adjustable shocks
ECS Tuning wheel hop eliminator poly bushing kit
PowerStop 1-Click Brake Kit (vented(F), slotted(F/R), cross-drilled(F/R) rotors with ceramic pads(F/R))
20mm wheel spacers in rear
Neuspeed Cat-back 70mm exhaust
eMotion Garage cold air intake

Coming soon:
EuroSport front lower, front upper and rear chassis bracing
rear poly bushings
10mm front wheel spacers
new tires next week!


----------



## ZiggyB (Aug 15, 2010)

There is some nice cars here:beer:


----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)

*Update.*

 

 

 

2.8L 24v Vr6 
Giac tune 
Evoms stage 1 intake 
Magnaflow exhaust 
Airlift xls 
Privat Kups 18x9.5s Federal Performance Tire 215/40/18s 
Stubby mirror 
Euro rubstrip 
Euro trunk lid 
Polk audio sound system (2) 10s 
Helix projector headlamps 
Smoked custom GLI tails 
GLI valances 
Short shifter 
10mm spacers (fronts only) 
Lower grill fogs 
Rear fog light 
R32 shifter 
R32 pedal assembly 
R32 floor mats 
Notch frame 
8k hid bulbs


----------



## vwguymi (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## vwguymi (Jun 22, 2011)




----------



## Byrd720 (Apr 10, 2012)

Nobody has posted in a month so figured why not. Just a few of my latest Instagram pics, but anyway...


























Sent from my SGH-T989 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


----------



## oldskool5 (Mar 21, 2008)

VRGLI11 said:


>


 
one of the nicest mk4 jettas in my opinion


----------



## dmarian (Dec 23, 2005)

Update.

"The Getta!"

<a href="http://s25.photobucket.com/user/dmarian/media/dmarian008/1475890_10201920004295924_1772343043_n.jpg.html" target="_blank"><img src="http://i25.photobucket.com/albums/c83/dmarian/dmarian008/1475890_10201920004295924_1772343043_n.jpg" border="0" alt=" photo 1475890_10201920004295924_1772343043_n.jpg"/></a>


----------



## Fernando88 (Mar 1, 2013)

From Brazil 








[/URL]
At the Bubblegun Treffen V, the biggest and greatest VAG Event in Latin America








[/URL]
Besides others VR6 at the meeting. There's only 99 VR6 24V in Brazil, 40 black and 60 silver, or the opposite, can't remeber. All of them are numbered, there's a plate in the cup holder cover. My one is the #59/99, the carbon fiber hood in the picture is the #73/99 and the other one is the #13/99. Only the #99/99 is a 4 door, from #90 to #99, the pair number has no sunroof, and the OEM wheel set was the Long Beach.








[/URL]
My previous MKIII GTI 2.0 8v








[/URL]

GTI VR6 2.8L 24V #59/99
Eibach coilover suspension
18" Aristo wheels + 225/40 Dunlop Direzza (15mm spacers, only rear)
Custom 2,5" cat back exhaust
Tuned ECU
Custom headlights + R32 tail lights


----------



## LaCoppola10 (Dec 4, 2011)

2003 24v VR6
Reflex Silver w/ Black Roof
Boser Hood
Shaved trunk lid
United Motorsports tune
ECS lightweight pullies
Neuspeed CAI
Brock B2's
20th brakes
4motion front lip
Turn down rear lip
Magnaflow 2.5 in turndown exhaust
Raceland coils (looking to upgrade to nicer ones)

Waiting to install after winter:
Rear window spoiler
All new motormounts and dogbone mount


----------



## Laxbro (Feb 21, 2013)

vr6gti727 said:


> my hunk of junk<br>it usually sits on the ground but im having axle issues so had to raise it up a little...<br>new wheels soon as well.<br> <IMG SRC="http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4030/4356623724_ba709ea242_b.jpg" BORDER="0"> <br><IMG SRC="http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2631/4238025525_89f266f9ae_b.jpg" BORDER="0"> <BR><BR>
> <i>Modified by vr6gti727 at 6:05 AM 2-21-2010</i>


Proper fitment of those wheels, can I get some info ? Wheel size, spacer etc??


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

*My VR6 24v under project now...more pct soon*


----------



## PNW_VR6 (Feb 28, 2014)

Just got her a month ago, had to replace the grill, headlights, control arms/bushings, mounts, crankshaft position sensor, brakes, CAI, GIAC software, coilovers, wheels, and currently waiting on spacers. so its been a bit of a crazy start but I love her!


----------



## Cedande (Feb 17, 2014)

Haven't done a whole lot yet, looking to do a GLI interior swap somewhere down the line, currently have 2.5" piping to a magnaflow muffler and TSW Nurburgring wheels.


----------



## cabbymk1 (Nov 12, 2011)

Mods:
Koni coils
UM tune
Euro sport acc cai
3" Magna Flow cat back


Only had it for a month still have much to do.


----------



## travietrav (Sep 10, 2010)

My working progress


----------



## VRGLI11 (Sep 8, 2012)

travietrav said:


> my working progress


gli vr6 24v ???


----------



## travietrav (Sep 10, 2010)

Sir yes siiir..24v gli


----------



## bitemeken (Feb 2, 2015)

*iPod connection?*



GiNnSiN said:


> 2002.5 Volkswagen Gti Vr6<p>Mods-<p>Interior: TT Pedals, Euroswitch, Ipod Adapter to factory radio, 6.5" Polk Db components, 12" Sub/amp<p>Exterior: Clear corner markers, "Joey" Modded headlights, Blacked out Grill/emblem, Painted Calipers, Piaa Xtreme White Bulbs, 20th Emblem<p>Suspension: Neuspeed sport springs, BFI rear stressbar<p>Engine: Evolution Motorsports cold air intake, GIAC ECU programming, Techtonics Tuning 2.5" Exhaust w/ Borla Muffler, BFI dogbone mount bushings, OEM R32 short shifter<p>Brakes: Brembo Crossdrilled/Slotted Rotors, Stainless Lines, Mintex Redbox pads<p>In the mail: FK Dual Angel Eye Projectors, Bosch OEM ballasts/ HID setup 6000K<p><IMG SRC="http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g136/Tbosscher/100_0604-1.jpg" BORDER="0"><p><IMG SRC="http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g136/Tbosscher/100_0609.jpg" BORDER="0"><p><IMG SRC="http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g136/Tbosscher/100_0615.jpg" BORDER="0"><p><IMG SRC="http://i55.photobucket.com/albums/g136/Tbosscher/100_0611.jpg" BORDER="0"><p><IMG SRC="http://i112.photobucket.com/albums/n187/Tbosscher1/pedals1.jpg" BORDER="0"><br> <IMG NAME="icon" SRC="http://www.vwvortex.com/vwbb/eek.gif" BORDER="0"> <BR><BR>
> <i>Modified by GiNnSiN at 11:54 AM 8-4-2007</i>


How did you connect you iPod to monsoon?


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Not finished, and I just started engine tear down and build.. But figured I'd post this. 24v VR6 swap B5 S4 in progress.


----------



## alpine45 (Dec 19, 2006)

BDF TT cams stock looking mk2. love wrecking peoples day. still looking for a used supercharger for it.


----------



## adcodo (Dec 17, 2013)

Ill add to this as well,
*2003 Gli*

*Exterior:* miro 112 staggered, OEM roof rack, Retrofit headlights, Lower grill fogs, centering plates, JOM blue line coilovers 

_*Interior:*_ Pioneer double din, JL 12"sub, Leds, Suede Roof

_*Engine:*_ Magnaflow catback, Neuspeed SRI, IE shift brackets, Neuspeed dogbone mount, Porsche oil cap, Powersteering relocate United motorsports Tune


----------



## Iggy. (Nov 8, 2016)

I'll wake this thread back up and reintroduce myself. I recently picked up a bone stock 04 GLI. I was away from the groups and forums for a few years and I'm happy to be back. So far this is my 7th VW and by far it's my favorite I've owned so far.


----------



## sports racer (Nov 3, 2015)

2002 V6 4motion.



















I bought it cheap last week because it has problems. The previous owner took it to an auto electrician complaining it had no power and wouldn't accelerate. After much money changing hands for sensors and ECU and diagnostics there was no improvement in performance so the previous owner said enough and just wanted it out of his driveway.

Took me a day to fix the problem, amazing how much better a car goes when the fuel filter actually flows fuel. 

Paul


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

figure'd I'd just drop this here. got it last week. was super surprised this was even available!










the car it's on


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Been a while since I’ve updated.












Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## EuroBandito (Jan 25, 2020)

*Our Cars Are Cheap and Ridiculously Fun (1/22/2020)*

Get a VR6 with all those valves and go to town!

Have had many cars, was looking for a nice manual TDI in the 2000-2004 range, but forget about that!
Hard to find... not feeling like flying to Washington State to drive back a soggy TDI patient.

So, I've become another kind of enthusiast (always the same motorhead, but valuable automobiles are sometimes cheap...so from a gear-head/driver afficianado-perspective, go to town!

For about $5,000 or less, there's nothing better than a somehwere in the 2000's VR6...anything!
Just feed it REAL GOOD OIL and treat it like an F-14 that likes to be warmed up and treated right.

Poor VW, they have given up and gone fetal... they used to cheat and try to deliver the best Autobahn machine for the Amercian Dollar, but no more.

Keep the tradition alive... drive those creations of foregone days!

Mods are a Magnaflow Cat-back that ends in two little chrome tail pipes that plays like the sweetest bagpipe I can imagine.

FREEDOM!!! https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k7rPOaoPL4I


//EuroBandito


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

I'll keep this alive. 2003 GLI VR6 24v.


----------



## Evdubs (Jul 14, 2010)

Joef1sh said:


> I'll keep this alive. 2003 GLI VR6 24v.
> 
> View attachment 89008
> 
> ...





Joef1sh said:


> I'll keep this alive. 2003 GLI VR6 24v.
> 
> View attachment 89008
> 
> ...





Joef1sh said:


> I'll keep this alive. 2003 GLI VR6 24v.
> 
> View attachment 89008
> 
> ...


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

Joef1sh said:


> View attachment 89009


that's an exceptionally clean car but that grille badge is not where it should be. love the color.


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

ducatipaso said:


> that's an exceptionally clean car but that grille badge is not where it should be. love the color.


It has been remedied.


----------



## Loophole64 (Nov 20, 2007)

2004 GLI VR6 24v
She has been neglected and I'm saving her.


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

one like that was very high up on my list! perfect!


----------



## mouthforwar (Aug 18, 2021)

Just picked up this two owner 2002 VR6 this week. Currently shopping for tires and wheels--would love to get feedback/suggestions.


----------



## ducatipaso (Apr 13, 2003)

those look like AMG monoblocks, I assume they're on with 5x112 adapters? I personally like fat fives on dark cars. nice color you got there.


----------



## mouthforwar (Aug 18, 2021)

ducatipaso said:


> those look like AMG monoblocks, I assume they're on with 5x112 adapters? I personally like fat fives on dark cars. nice color you got there.


correct! unfortunately they aren't in the best shape. The slight stagger is also a little odd since the car is FWD. I'm searching for something original equipment (or at least original equipment looking).


----------



## Joef1sh (Feb 5, 2010)

mouthforwar said:


> correct! unfortunately they aren't in the best shape. The slight stagger is also a little odd since the car is FWD. I'm searching for something original equipment (or at least original equipment looking).


Interested in a set of Ariettas?


----------



## Loophole64 (Nov 20, 2007)

GTI looks pretty good on Ariettas.


----------



## Eekatoosh (Oct 25, 2021)

Hello all! Picked up this 2004 GLI about a month ago. Got her running smooth and cleaned up a bit.


----------



## Loophole64 (Nov 20, 2007)

Looking good! I always loved silver on MkIV Jettas.


----------

